# Videos, Audio, Poetry, Paintings etc., that send a message



## noirua (14 December 2006)

A message in the form of song and video " poetry in the Street ":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzV3xbqfR-I


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

here ya go noirua 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6neT-hK18k  denver Xmas

the next one would be funny if it wasnt so close to the truth  (to the attitude of "us christians" that is):-   - not sure what happened to tolerance   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=socJkc_Qtqs&mode=related&search=


----------



## new girl (14 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> here ya go noirua
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6neT-hK18k  denver Xmas
> 
> the next one would be funny if it wasnt so close to the truth  (to the attitude of "us christians" that is):  - not sure what happened to tolerance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=socJkc_Qtqs&mode=related&search=




How sweet is that video! It reminded me of my childhood, when everything felt/tasted so fresh  

I would like to take this opportunity to wish you 2020, your family, all the members of ASF and their families a merry Christmas and safe motoring my friends.

I love you all  I do even if I sound unfriendly sometimes, I do that to make a point, not because I’m intolerant. I promise to do better next year


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> How sweet is that video! It reminded me of my childhood, when everything felt/tasted so fresh  I would like to take this opportunity to wish you 2020, your family, all the members of ASF



Lol, enjoy the break ng, dont worry you're still fresh - in every sense of the word lol.  Merry Xmas indeed.   PS I'll make this small print otherwise by the time we all wish ourselves merry xmas, there wont be any ASF memory left for the traders


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl2HGB7O3eE&mode=related&search=  joe cocker, you can leave your hat on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlETBj84lrg&mode=related&search=  the original - think i prefer the first one


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl2HGB7O3eE&mode=related&search=  joe cocker, you can leave your hat on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlETBj84lrg&mode=related&search=  the original - think i prefer the first one




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT3ZDzT08jU joe cocker, unchain my heart - in the same vein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EXgS6blHeM&mode=related&search= dont ask me - fighting go-go girls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fviQG7XEkuU&NR = good way to make you forget about checkin if the train is 2 minutes late or not
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=013j6rRpBNM&mode=related&search= really classy poetry that the kids are exposed to sheesh  (PS this is the MILDEST I could find lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHV13kR_1wo&mode=related&search= imagine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfrl4jyCzuw&mode=related&search= imagine (buddha images in particular)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zraKYn4tiOU&mode=related&search= ditto (more cosmopolitan - multiracial faces)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie5NH8QzVHQ&mode=related&search= ditto (military , suffering , some cute kids - for whom you have to secretly worry - at 2m 25s, a GI with a tear in his eye)

These thoughts are from about 1971. - gotta feelin they are still "topical".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagine:_John_Lennon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dWiyInEJ18&NR give peace a chance , lennon


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcOchTvzZAg&NR - john lennon
xmas sheesh ( not a word need be spoken)
"John & Yoko/The Plastic Ono Band With The Harlem Community Choir. Single originally released in 1971." - 35 years ago ? has anything changed I wonder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IuntlWuXtk&NR do they now its xmas  (band aid)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZlgE0sW2dk&mode=related&search= african kids  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBCElWIVrg&mode=related&search= hope?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEPFo-u49vY sir bob geldorf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/africalives/features/geldof.shtml


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

Noirua, hope you let this one sit in this thread 
 I guess it falls under "etc " rather tham "videos paintings etc" - but there are a few messages, and I include a few in bold in the following brief extracts (which incidentally aren't necessarily in the same sequence here as in the Time article).:-
http://www.time.com/time/time100/poc/magazine/a_brief_history_of_rela6e.html relativity , 5 pages, Professor Hawking, author of A Brief History of Time, occupies the Cambridge mathematics chair once held by Isaac Newton 


> top page 4. :- General relativity completely changed the discussion of the origin and fate of the universe. A static universe could have existed forever or could have been created in its present form at some time in the past. On the other hand, if galaxies are moving apart today, they must have been closer together in the past. *About 15 billion years ago, they would all have been on top of one another and their density would have been infinite. According to the general theory, this Big Bang was the beginning of the universe and of time itself. * ……..
> bottom of page 4:- When the Nazis came to power in Germany in 1933, Einstein left the country and renounced his German citizenship. He spent the last 22 years of his life at the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton, N.J. The Nazis launched a campaign against "Jewish science" and the many German scientists who were Jews *(their exodus is part of the reason Germany was not able to build an atom bomb). * Einstein and relativity were principal targets for this campaign. When told of publication of the book One Hundred Authors Against Einstein, he replied, Why 100? If I were wrong, one would have been enough.
> After World War II, he urged the Allies to set up a world government to control the atom bomb. *He was offered the presidency of the new state of Israel in 1952 but turned it down. "Politics is for the moment," he once wrote, "while...an equation is for eternity." * The equations of general relativity are his best epitaph and memorial. They should last as long as the universe.





> bottom page 1:-   This required abandoning the idea that there is a universal quantity called time that all clocks measure. Instead, everyone would have his own personal time.  The clocks of two people would agree if they were at rest with respect to each other but not if they were moving. This has been confirmed by a number of experiments, including one in which an extremely accurate timepiece was flown around the world and then compared with one that had stayed in place. *If you wanted to live longer, you could keep flying to the east so the speed of the plane added to the earth's rotation. However, the tiny fraction of a second you gained would be more than offset by eating airline meals. * top page 2.. Einstein's postulate that the laws of nature should appear the same to all freely moving observers was the foundation of the theory of relativity, so called because it implies that only relative motion is important. Its beauty and simplicity were convincing to many scientists and philosophers. But there remained a lot of opposition. Einstein had overthrown two of the Absolutes (with a capital A) of 19th century science: Absolute Rest as represented by the ether, and Absolute or Universal Time that all clocks would measure. *Did this imply, people asked, that there were no absolute moral standards, that everything was relative?* ……
> page 2:- The equivalence of mass and energy is summed up in Einstein's famous equation E=mc2, probably the only physics equation to have recognition on the street.
> Among the consequences of this law is that if the nucleus of a uranium atom fissions (splits) into two nuclei with slightly less total mass, a tremendous amount of energy is released. *In 1939, with World War II looming, a group of scientists who realized the implications of this persuaded Einstein to overcome his pacifist scruples and write a letter to President Roosevelt * urging the U.S. to start a program of nuclear research. This led to the Manhattan Project and the atom bomb that exploded over Hiroshima in 1945. Some people blame the atom bomb on Einstein because he discovered the relation between mass and energy. But that's like blaming Newton for the gravity that causes airplanes to crash. Einstein took no part in the Manhattan Project and was horrified by the explosion.





> page 3…:- In 1913, Einstein and Grossmann wrote a paper in which they put forward the idea that what we think of as gravitational forces are just an expression of the fact that space-time is curved. However, *because of a mistake by Einstein (who was quite human and fallible)*, they weren't able to find the equations that related the curvature of space-time to the mass and energy in it.
> Einstein continued to work on the problem in Berlin, undisturbed by domestic matters and largely unaffected by the war, until he finally found the right equations, in November 1915. Einstein had discussed his ideas with the mathematician David Hilbert during a visit to the University of Gottingen in the summer of 1915, and Hilbert independently found the same equations a few days before Einstein. Nevertheless, as Hilbert admitted, the credit for the new theory belonged to Einstein. It was his idea to relate gravity to the warping of space-time. *It is a tribute to the civilized state of Germany in this period that such scientific discussions and exchanges could go on undisturbed even in wartime. What a contrast to 20 years later!*
> The new theory of curved space-time was called general relativity to distinguish it from the original theory without gravity, which was now known as special relativity. It was confirmed in spectacular fashion in 1919, when a British expedition to West Africa observed a slight shift in the position of stars near the sun during an eclipse. Their light, as Einstein had predicted, was bent as it passed the sun. *Here was direct evidence that space and time are warped, the greatest change in our perception of the arena in which we live since Euclid wrote his Elements about 300 B.C*.



Yet more evidence that Hitler's maniacal obsession with the Jews cost him the war.
As for asking "does this mean that morals are also relative?"  – doh… since when do moral standards rely on speed, clocks etc – although I concede some are warped.
But we all have to agree with the big bang I would have thought (or something so close to that that the difference makes no change to the argument) - the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXDY6NT4HU basker and businessman , this is a short film, 7mins - but slow as hell for the first 5 mins, -  give it 5/10 I guess.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl7sV98QgfE&NR modern day robin hoods, give this one 1/10 - no moral to the story - just idiots with a press  (?) gotta feelin that genuine robin hoods would be giving to charity instead.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.holylemon.com/LostFalseTeeth.html ... give this 9/10 - but lol, I'm still not sure what the moral is.  - brush your original teeth i guess 
http://www.holylemon.com/content.php?id=836 the villian (CO2) of the global warming story
http://www.holylemon.com/VotingMachine.html florida voting machine


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&NR haha (here's another one ) 
and the quad-raphonic version :-   http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage81_4.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bNJ43hAw8k&NR  remember (9/11)


----------



## noirua (22 December 2006)

A video of the religious Leader, Ian Paisley in Northern Ireland. Poses the question as to whether belief in God is better off without religion:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YskcB5I4c_U


----------



## noirua (23 December 2006)

Sometimes the quiet and pleasant tune of the guitar sends its own message for peace:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Igb5Yors4&NR - For my Father
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4 - Drifting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvar4ZsqsEo&NR - Into the Ocean


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4 - Drifting



 v interestig m8, unusual technique lol - I can only compare a boy on a desert island found this guitar washed up - and taught himself to play  but the melody's a bit strange for me.  keep em coming tho.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYPuO-E5n-0&mode=related&search= a CNN lady journalist defends allegations of bias.
answering claims like this (from Fox, and who owns that?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=469C2Y-QANI&mode=related&search= MRC President Brent Bozell Denounces CNN
Getting back to the lady journalist, the post has this summary :-
"Lara Logan explains to a talking head why we aren't seeing much good news coming out of Iraq. (hint: there isn't any)"
and guess what? even GWB admits it now .


----------



## noirua (30 December 2006)

A bit of Irish fun as we see the new Year in, and in the songs are messages. I give you the "Wolfe Tones"

Irish Soldier Laddie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6KaYKJbG94&mode=related and search=
Orange and Green
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBazwZ_1V-g&mode=related&search=
The Patriot Game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_mfTC--wYo&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUW2w04uX1M&mode=related&search= nobody’s child , travelling wilburys (to be confirmed)
and a lighter one :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7xVXlL1nDE&mode=related&search= end of the line


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAV8YTxrCNk&mode=related&search= because im a girl  (Korean song) - this is fairly long, but the end is interesting. - talk about true love.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaSmikcBod0&mode=related&search= ditto  english lyrics - not that the lyrics are the main message, more the video.

And again, a lighter one:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpUOi57UdyM&mode=related&search= marmarlade reflections of my life


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 January 2007)

MESSAGE? - threshold of pain maybe?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6rQEFtDLYM&mode=related&search= Highest Note by a Male
(gotta feelin that the judge is winging it "that's c# and it's off the piano" - yeah right) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PphvFi1Y5SA&mode=related&search= MARIAH CAREY (More) High Notes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVA5UedntU0&mode=related&search= others "whistle register"


----------



## Rough_Trade (7 January 2007)

Impressive vocals 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ooiir-tCcA&mode=related&search= 
 What's also impressive is this clip was recorded with just a handicam and a backing track without any professional sound equipment or studio.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2007)

Now we go back a bit to the time of Adolph Hitler, " Mein Kampf ", in 4 parts.  Total run time is 2 hours:

Part 1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw837zt81nw

Part 2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njGrci0meW8

Part 3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-pg7p0bxQo

Part 4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNzLPN0a0X8


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvFlUJc2QW0&NR  Rush Limbaugh's Fox Impression
american politics gets nasty at times.
Michael J Fox is really ill poor buga.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmJ6FDj9R1k Boys on Wheels Making Love in the Handicap Toilet - these guys show they still have a sense of humour


----------



## noirua (25 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmJ6FDj9R1k Boys on Wheels Making Love in the Handicap Toilet - these guys show they still have a sense of humour




Excellent 2020, The Link kept on sticking, so here is another:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgCr3xOfrfk


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBv8KAWEmo- Boat hits bridge. more fun @ www.datisbasis.nlcripes - message? - lol check headroom maybe? amazing the deck doesnt come down.

noirua -  - here's another on the same theme as previous, albeit already posted elsewhere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y9k-U67FNg special olympics


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2007)

REPEAT OF PREVIOUS PS here's another copy of boat hits bridge 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBv8KAWEmo  previous post was corrupted by addition of a "-"

other bridge collapses :- http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bridge+collapse 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw also Tacoma Narrows collapse (long version - very long)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maxv71MLJ-w  ditto (short version)


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsO6D1rwrKc&mode=related&search=   Ronaldinho: Touch of Gold
message .. I want a pair of those boots man.
(check out the consecutive hits on the top bar towards end of video (1m30s mark) - gotta be "digitally enhanced" surely 

ps in the same vein .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IQz3KluPl4&NR long range goals  (suggest turn the song off lol - otherwise you'll be subliminally perverted after two watchings)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2007)

message 1? - Las vegas style vs Broadway 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsIvdN_rwzc&mode=related&search= to dream the impossible dream

message 2?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svh_K5EBopQ&mode=related&search= don of La Marcha - an interesting slant on "wind power"


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYOHu8Vp4P0&mode=related&search
Live performance. Features Celine Dion and Bruno Pelletier. Taken from the millenium concert. Le blues du businessman.
I've already posted this elsewhere, except that this a great duet version (previous was Celine alone).
Le Blues Du Businessman lyrics (the message is in summarised by the title)

J'ai du succes dans mes affaires, J'ai du succes dans mes amours , Je change souvent de secretaire
I'm doing well in my business, I'm doing well in my love affairs, I change secretary often

J'ai mon bureau en haut d'une tour, D'ou je vois la ville a l'envers, D'ou je controle mon univers
I have my office on top of a tower, From where I see the town upside down, From where I control my universe

J'passe la moitie d'ma vie en l'air, Entre New York et Singapour, Je voyage toujours en premiere
I spend half my life in the air, Between New York and Singapore, I always travel in first (class)

J'ai ma residence secondairem, Dans tous les Hilton de la terre, J'peux pas supporter la misere
I have my second home, In all the Hilton's on Earth, I can't accept misery

J'suis pas heureux mais j'en ai l'air, J'ai perdu le sens de l'humour, Depuis que j'ai le sens des affaires
I'm not happy, but I look like I am,  I lost humour sense,  Since I got the business sense

J'ai reussi et j'en suis fier, Au fond je n'ai qu'un seul regret, J'fais pas c'que j'aurais voulu faire
I succeeded and I'm proud of it, In fact I have only one regret, It's not what I wanted to do

J'aurais voulu etre un artiste, Pour pouvoir faire mon numero, Quand l'avion se pose sur la piste
A Rotterdam ou a Rio, J'aurais voulu etre un chanteur, Pour pouvoir crier qui je suis 
J'aurais voulu etre un auteur, Pour pouvoir inventer ma vie 

I wanted to be an artist, To be able to do my show, When the airplane touches the ground
In Rotterdam or Rio, I wanted to be a singer, To be able to shout who I am 
I wanted to be an author, To be able to create my life

J'aurais voulu etre un acteur, Pour tous les jours changer de peau Et pour pouvoir me trouver beau, Sur un grand ecran en couleurs 
I wanted to be an actor, So every day I would change my skin And to find myself beautifull, On a big color screen

J'aurais voulu etre un artiste, Pour pouvoir etre un anachiste, Et vivre comme, un millionnaire
I wanted to be an artist, To be able to be an anarchist, And live like a millionaire

J'aurais voulu etre un artiste, Pour avoir le monde a refaire, Pour pouvoir dire pourquoi j'existe
I wanted to be an artiste, To have the world to do again, To be able to tell why I exist


----------



## noirua (4 February 2007)

What an effort 20/20, I hope a lot of people listen with the benefit of your translation.

I'm changing tack here or more likely, reversing into the mire. Painting infact. By whom and do they send a message??  Well, more likely they sent a message then and they failed to enrol him and say "what a great artist you are", and look what happened:  http://www.snyderstreasures.net/pages/hartworks.htm
http://www.snyderstreasures.net/pages/hartworks.htm#munich
http://www.snyderstreasures.net/pages/hartworks.htm#wwi
http://www.snyderstreasures.net/pages/hartworks.htm#late


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> they failed to enrol him and say "what a great artist you are", and look what happened



yep - if only he'd stuck to painting. 
I notice he had a lot of his paintings framed - so too a lot of his military officers (Rommel and all)


----------



## noirua (4 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> yep - if only he'd stuck to painting.
> I notice he had a lot of his paintings framed - so too a lot of his military officers (Rommel and all)



Very good!  Should be on Joe Blows' "Joke Thread".


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2007)

m8 - all water under the bridge. 

more relevant, its a shame that george bush didnt become a professional golfer   

btw, Here's some of the "opposition"'s paintings  by churchill and of him.
http://www.painterskeys.com/clickbacks/churchill.asp
one quote in there :-
"However the final portrait just couldn't compete with the public image we all had. Sutherland had painted a grumpy old man, and despite lots of pressure otherwise, it was so despised by Lady Churchill, that upon Winston's death, she destroyed it. There was a tremendous public relief; the masses hated it. We were told that this was great art, and it wasn't."

http://concise.britannica.com/ebc/art-84168 *montgomery getting one of churchills paintings *   definitely worth a listen !! (imho)



> http://www.winstonchurchill.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=569
> Churchill At The Time:  A Retrospective
> by Alistair Cooke, K.B.E.  Keynote Speech, Churchill Society International Convention, Bretton Woods, New Hampshire, 27 August 1998
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2007)

http://www.painterskeys.com/clickbacks/pick.asp

some of Churchill's quotes (mainly about painting) - many more on that website:-

Human beings are of three classes: those who are toiled to death, those who are worried to death, and those who are bored to death. (and maybe those who fall over a cliff while dancing zorba?)

One may imagine that a man who blew the trumpet for his living would be glad to play the violin for his amusement.  (like the bloke who found the trumpet in the sewer - blew sh** out of it)

Painting is a companion with whom one may walk a great part of life's journey. Happy are the painters, for they shall not be lonely. (wanna bet ? I painted the bathroom - where were the rest of the family?) 

I do not presume to explain how to paint, but only how to get enjoyment. 
Painting a picture is like trying to fight a battle. (presumably picasso would have made a lousy general then?)

A heightened sense of the observation of nature is one of the chief delights that have come to me through trying to paint. (and delight in de- light?)

At one side of the palette there is white, at the other black; and neither is ever used neat. (gotta feelin the only thing Churchill used neat was whisky - maybe mixing things - other than colours - was just unpallettable to him?)

Leave to the masters of art trained by a lifetime of devotion the wonderful process of picture-building and picture creation. Go out into the sunlight and be happy with what you see. (thats easy for him to say - he never saw my back yard )

The painter wanders and loiters contentedly from place to place, always on the lookout for some brilliant butterfly of a picture which can be caught and carried safely home.  (I bought this great digital camera - which is a bit faster)

The vistas of possibility are only limited by the shortness of life.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 February 2007)

a couple of pensive ones (pan flute, violin etc) seriously low key message though :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv9-uwmZrEE James Last & Gheorghe Zamfir - Lonely Shepherd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9t3AcJMtJA  Massenet - Trascription of Meditation for Violin and Piano

I think this next bloke's in pain   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Mh0l8gkh8&mode=related&search= tchaikovsky vengerov


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 February 2007)

what Id really like dad is to borrow the car keys  
...  my boy was just like me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLzMw5hKoVk&mode=related&search=


> CATS IN THE CRADLE - Harry Chapin
> 
> My child arrived just the other day
> He came to the world in the usual way
> ...



lighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4uJon7OL0Y - doggie in the window
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFv9pSboAwc&mode=related&search= photos of dogs


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 February 2007)

myguess is this dog wont sit on that chair again!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpmY5OeGNe4&mode=related&search= JOHN DENVER: For You - a stunning love song & performance (in Australia)


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq6_NWyvwD4 one day more les mis,
Maybe the message is?  take it a day at a time, and try to live in a time period free of barricades.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cktk8j3TZyk neil diamond , longfellow serenade.
message? what a great planet 

"Rise!! cmon baby RISE !!" (approaching mountain range )


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2007)

I'm sure plenty of you have already seen this photo, but I post it anyway.
There's a diver in the water, plus one on the rope ladder.
"Hey, we're supposed to go up the ladder in Alphabetical order !!!"...  
(who knows if it's a real photo, - or enhanced - but they claim it is real)


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2007)

Seems that one was a hoax folks  (gotta feeling most of us suspected that - I mean such things might have happened, but lol what are the chances of a cameraman watching read waiting ) 


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/08/0815_020815_photooftheyear.html A photograph that has been circulating on the internet showing a shark leaping out of the water to attack a helicopter, is a fake. The composite image, which claims to be National Geographic's "Photo of the Year," was spliced together from a U.S. Air Force photo taken near San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge and a photo of a shark from South Africa.



  the bridge is golden gate lol.
But the other photos are real (national geographic).
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/11/photogalleries/sharks1/


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2007)

http://www.planetout.com/pno/images/quicktime/trailers/batman.mov

Batman:- "their minimum objective must be... (pause) ... the ... entire...world...!!!!"
Robin:- "holy suproses batman!! - it's really exciting !!"

shark is at the 60% mark 
Robin:- "holy sardine batman!!!" 
holy shinbone, whatta lotta bull excrement batman !!! lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2007)

Poetry, Paintings ,* Porcelain * etc., that send a message
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200702/s1850044.htm


> Urinals spout good advice on drink driving
> New Mexico is using talking urinals to remind drinkers not to get behind the wheel when drunk, in a novel move to curb drunk-driving.
> 
> The state transportation department said it had put some 500 talking deodorisers in bar and restaurant toilets in the state in recent days to remind drivers not to drink and drive.   "*Hey big guy, having a few drinks? Then listen up!" a voice chirps in.*
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

cats -  I think it's called body language.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCW01iezyWY&mode=related&search= dingoes and kids on fraser island.
message? - harking back to chamberlains
a)  how easily the media can get caught in a feeding frenzy  
b)  how determined the cops can be when they want to find someone guilty
(disgraceful episode on both counts)


----------



## happytown (7 March 2007)

dagnabbit i jes dunna why tham folks cant see da funny side o' war (see attachment 1 - that's gen peter pace on the left and def sec robert gates on the right)

stop press, first photograhic evidence of the existence of the much-maligned 2-faced sexist pig (see attachment 2 [poor li'l piggy])

cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 March 2007)

Robots to get rights !!  
next thing they'll be getting compulsory superannuation   
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1866001.htm


> S Korea works on ethical code for robots.  South Korea is drawing up a code of ethics to stop humans misusing robots or vice versa, officials say. The Government plans this year to issue a "Robot Ethics Charter" for manufacturers and users, which will also cover ethical standards to be programmed into robots, the Ministry of Commerce, Industry and Energy says.
> 
> A five-member task force including experts, futurists and a science fiction writer began work last November.  "The Government plans to set ethical guidelines concerning the roles and functions of robots as robots are expected to develop strong intelligence in the near future," the Ministry said in a statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.planetout.com/pno/images/quicktime/trailers/batman.mov
> 
> Batman:- "their minimum objective must be... (pause) ... the ... entire...world...!!!!"
> Robin:- "holy suproses batman!! - it's really exciting !!"
> ...




COOL! I remember that shark trying to take a peice out of Batman. "Holy Recall 2020"


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 March 2007)

Edgar Allan Poe
The Raven

[First published in 1845] 

 Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Nameless here for evermore.

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating
`'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
This it is, and nothing more,'

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
`Sir,' said I, `or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you' - here I opened wide the door; -
Darkness there, and nothing more.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before
But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, `Lenore!'
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, `Lenore!'
Merely this and nothing more.

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
`Surely,' said I, `surely that is something at my window lattice;
Let me see then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
'Tis the wind and nothing more!'

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
`Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.
Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning - little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door -
Bird or beast above the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as `Nevermore.'

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only,
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered -
Till I scarcely more than muttered `Other friends have flown before -
On the morrow will he leave me, as my hopes have flown before.'
Then the bird said, `Nevermore.'

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
`Doubtless,' said I, `what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful disaster
Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never-nevermore."'

But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
What this grim, ungainly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking `Nevermore.'

This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o'er,
She shall press, ah, nevermore!

Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
`Wretch,' I cried, `thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he has sent thee
Respite - respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels named Lenore?'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!' I shrieked upstarting -
`Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken! - quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (8 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> cats -  I think it's called body language.



I think you'll find that the defensive cat is actually anticipating the forward momentum of the aggressive cat, and is preparing to actually throw the aggressive cat to the floor using it's own body weight.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that the defensive cat is actually anticipating the forward momentum of the aggressive cat, and is preparing to actually throw the aggressive cat to the floor using it's own body weight.



 lol - now grasshopper, here's how you do an "Ugi goshi" ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

Aged just one score year and six, down the road comes David Hicks
some might say he's thick as bricks, but that's another matter
next he's found inside a truck, out of weapons out of luck
fetched the finder many bucks to make him out a ratter..
will another mere Australian, moslem, jew or piscapalian
see a cell where they simply nail-ya-in?
five years ?, - retrospective law?, 
quoth the raven nevermore


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

> 1. robot must obey human orders unless they conflict with the first law; and
> 2. robots must protect themselves if this does not conflict with the other laws.



1. wish my bludy computer obeyed me occasionally .   
maybe I could try putting it to bed with a little pillow for the monitor. ..

2. protect themselves ? lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWOC8trquFo  Attenborough - Caterpillars
- who said caterpillars are dumb ?    score :- caterpillar 1,  plant nil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktIGVtKdgwo&NR venus fly trap, trumpet plant .... score :- plant 1 , insect nil


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwZD59Ic9T8 Cockroach Controlled Mobile Robot

the future is all about cockroach-controlled robots folks


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2007)

> Happytown, stop press, first photograhic evidence of the existence of the much-maligned 2-faced sexist pig



Yeah m8, lol,  and here's one of the secretaries at work too - plus one of the first "Pigs in Space" 
PS i reckon there's a join through the eye -  - just IMO of course.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2007)

Happytown, speaking of sexist jokes - here are the "worst pickup lines"... 
I defend posting it because a couple of them could arguably be directed by females at males I guess   
http://www.alternativereel.com/streams-of-consciousness/Worst_Pickup_Lines.html
This is by a country mile the tamest of those quotes ... 
"Sex without love is an empty experience, but as empty experiences go, It's a pretty good empty experience." --Woody Allen
Examples of the rest :-
"That dress would look great on the floor next to my bed." 
"You've got 206 bones in your body. Want one more?" 
as I said , real classy lines .


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits
someone posted (14 hours ago ...)


> My heart nearly stops! Brilliant song & video.
> Knopfler plays one of the finest guitars.
> It seems that he's instrument have a voice and a soul!



Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms Lyrics

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be
Some day you'll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you'll no longer burn
To be brothers in arm

Through these fields of destruction
Baptism of fire
I've watched all your suffering
As the battles raged higher
And though they did hurt me so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2007)

this is not a video or painting - except that it tells a message of sorts. (bit of trivia - ignore if you're not into trivia lol)
If you think you're having a bad day, spare a thought for a mate at work, who decided to sort out blocked sewer on the weekend.  The hire man talked him into getting three lengths when 2 would have probably been heaps (as he thought) - but anyway... as I wrote somewhere else 
"it's one of those jobs where you work by feel with a peg on the end of your nose... 
then you wash your hands, and you wash your hands, then after you burn your clothes, 
then you wash em again and again and again, then.. 
you wash em again I suppose". 
Anyway he feeds the eel into the sewer, pushes it in, adds the various lengths, hits the obvious blockage, gives it a good push , meanwhile the third length continues to feed in until it almost disappears - he's surprised, but decides he's misjudged.  

Meanwhile the missus starts screaming to "desist"!! lol.
turns out he's got up through the bend behind the toilet, and the eel had continued snakelike to search out the bathroom for things to wreck, drills a hole through the vanity, then caught the electric lead of a fan, lol - ripped that out of the wall etc etc - general chaos.  - (thinking of putting him in for "boofhead of the week" but, lol it wouldn't be fair on the other contestants. )


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200704/s1891544.htm
message?  - "police this month targetting .... good samaritans!!" 


> US man arrested for feeding homeless
> Police in the United States city of Florida have arrested an activist for feeding the homeless in downtown Orlando.  According to police, Food Not Bombs charity group spokesman Eric Montanez was charged with violating a controversial law against feeding large groups of destitute people in the city centre.
> 
> *Mr Montanez was filmed by undercover officers on Wednesday as he served "30 unidentified persons food from a large pot utilising a ladle," an arrest affidavit said.  *
> ...



Police added - it was a truly vial thing to do, and Mr Montanez is really in the stew over this.
Your worship - here is Exhibit A for the prosecution - sorry only half left, we got hungry on the way here .


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2007)

looks like the theory of "intelligent design" has had its day - maybe we evolved after all.  (but don't tell GWB )

This on ABC:-  Pope airs views on evolution  http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200704/s1895066.htm


> Pope airs views on evolution  ..By Rafael Epstein
> 
> Pope Benedict has expressed his views on evolution for the first time in his papacy, saying evolution and religion can coexist.
> 
> ...



I kinda like this bloke's theory   especially as he doesn't worry so much about what God looks like, more about virtue -in - practice. 
"If horses could draw, they would draw their gods as horses". (Xenophanes)
http://columbia.thefreedictionary.com/Xenophane


> Xenophanes (zĕnŏf`ənēz), c.570–c.480 B.C., pre-Socratic Greek philosopher of Colophon. Although thought by some to be the founder of the Eleatic school Eleatic school,  his thought is only superficially similar to that of Parmenides Parmenides .   Xenophanes opposed the anthropomorphic representation of the gods common to the Greeks since Homer and Hesiod. Instead he asserted there is only one god, eternal and immutable but intimately connected with the world. Although interpretations of his thought vary, it was probably a form of pantheism. He was a singer of elegies, a poet, and a satirist who exhorted his hearers to virtue.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/D/DefoeDaniel/prose/robinsoncrusoe/index.html

Here is an extract from Chapter 4 of Daniel Defoe's Robinson Crusoe   I have always enjoyed his quaint use of english  - and this quaint self analysis technique.  I'm sure on a bigger island, (eg BHP boardroom) he would have risen to managing director for instance 

I'm sure there are several messages here, and, whilst hoping not be too bold, I have nontheless emboldened a few phrases.  
a) he really missed ink! lol - why didnt he just use the internet?
b) he is very methodical in weighing up the good and evil of his current predicament / circumstances
c) try to find a positive to comfort yourself
d) there is someone worse off than yourself 
e) in the end it's better to be up and doing than down and being done (as they say)

presumably it is natural to use the sequence "evil? then good?"  - like , when asked "you want the good news or the bad news first?" most of us would ask for the bad news first, (I guess).   
like the Wizard of Id,   Turnkey asks Spook "you want the good news or the bad news first", "bad news", "ok, there's only swill for dinner", "mmm so what's the good news?" " there's plenty of it"  etc



> And this put me in mind that I wanted many things notwithstanding all that I had amassed together; *and of these, ink was one*; as also a spade, pickaxe, and shovel, to dig or remove the earth; needles, pins, and thread; as for linen, I soon learned to want that without much difficulty.
> 
> This want of tools made every work I did go on heavily; and it was near a whole year before I had entirely finished my little pale, or surrounded my habitation. The piles, or stakes, which were as heavy as I could well lift, were a long time in cutting and preparing in the woods, and more, by far, in bringing home; so that I spent sometimes two days in cutting and bringing home one of those posts, and a third day in driving it into the ground; for which purpose I got a heavy piece of wood at first, but at last bethought myself of one of the iron crows; which, however, though I found it, made driving those posts or piles very laborious and tedious work. But what need I have been concerned at the tediousness of anything I had to do, seeing I had time enough to do it in? nor had I any other employment, if that had been over, at least that I could foresee, except the ranging the island to seek for food, which I did, more or less, every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNjunlWUJJI&mode=related&search= the Late Yul Brynner (looking pretty young) discusses what took him over to the other side


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yul_brynner Yul Brynner (July 11, 1915[1] – October 10, 1985) was a Russian-born Broadway and Academy Award-winning Hollywood actor. ... During WWII (1942-D-Day) Brynner worked as a French speaking radio announcer and commentator for the US Office of War Information, broadcasting propaganda to occupied France........



just as well we won the war , he'd have been hung the same way Nuremberg hung LordHawHaw.  
message - winners are grinners  


> Personal life
> Yul Brynner was married four times, of which the first three ended in divorce. He had three children and adopted two others.
> 
> His first wife, Virginia Gilmore (1944–1960), was an actress. They had one child, Yul Brynner II (b. December 23, 1946), nicknamed when he was six "Rock" by his father in honor of boxer Rocky Graziano, who won the middleweight title in 1947. Rock is a historian, novelist and university history lecturer [2].
> ...



Yul's messages ? 
either 
1. multiple marriages, or 
2. smoking is probably bad for you. 

if you smoke, there's a chance Yul regret it ..  
but then again, Vonnegut (November 11, 1922 – April 11, 2007) wanted to sue the cigarette companies (typical of his sense of humour lol) "they said smoking would kill me, and look at me I'm 85 etc "    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Vonnegut

PS apologies if this is taken as preaching, just that I hate cigarette companies with a passion - and I can't understand why they aren't treated the same as any other drug pushers!


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

I posted a link to a website on the "Resources for kids homework" thread.
Here's a more useful one for adults contemplating making a speech at a wedding , etc   (I've posted a few "asides" - ignore them please, just the impulse of the moment,  )   Its one of the sub-menus on the same website.  (heaps of good stuff out there )



> http://quotations.about.com/cs/weddingtoasts/a/bls_wed_toasts.htm
> 1. Wedding Toast, to the Bride and Groom
> My Greatest wish for the two of you is that through the years your love for each other will so deepen and grow, that years from now you will look back on this day, your wedding day, as the day you loved each other the least.
> (and from there it went downhill lol)
> ...




And now I'd like to ask the best man Fred to tell us a story about his good friend Tim the Groom
Fred :- OK OK then this bloke says, he says " so you want me to come up with a quote with Timbuktoo in it !!?? - mmm  ok ok I'm ready ..... "me and Tim a-droving went, we had three sheelas in out tent , they was three and we was two, so I bucked one, and Timbuktu"


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

Photo 1
a) ok now let's see if the bra fits any better
b) next week we start on the penis enlargement course 

Photo 2
a) geee I love these headphones when I get the weight of the days problems off my mind  
b) what am I doing ? - ahh just hangin around - wanna come over and join me?
c) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQifYc62LSM  maybe it's the New York Times effect ? 


> Feel the city breakin'
> And ev'rybody shakin'
> And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Ah, ha, ha, ha,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

Two songs here
a) this hymn sung at anzac ceremony (sung at Gallipolli - a young Navy girl if anyone saw it) - this song by Sinead will leave you lulled into sense of tranquility, - and quite melodious;  whereas...
b) this one my guess will hit you between the eyes - this lady doesn't hold back on what she thinks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAo_CgwdkPY  Sinead O'Connor singing Make Me a Channel For Your Peace with appropriate images

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owa_CFBAWpw&mode=related&search= Sinead O'Connor - War

here she is on 1989 grammys, suggest 30 seconds is enough, up to you. (it's a wonder the doorman let her in lol - jokin , she's seriously talented, - gets real political of course, but not  this one) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JugUQJv9YlY&mode=related&search= Sinead O'Connor - Mandinka (1989 Grammy's)


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

A few songs by Miriam Makeba , LadySmith Black Mambazo , Paul Simon    -  ending up with Mbeke   and - in a logical progression !!! (throw in Josh Gruben and Celine Dion) ending with the orphans of africa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8iZ8jIqrQo&mode=related&search= God Bless Africa (Nkosi Sikeleli Africa)- Children of Africa  , Miriam Makeba , LadySmith Black Mambazo , Paul Simon  (they turn their national anthem into a 7 minute hymn )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwh9z58iAU  Miriam Makeba - The Click Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBMAXQ28V-w&mode=related&search=  Paul Simon & LadySmith Black Mambazo 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Hnfu76QIs&mode=related&search= Paul Simon & LadySmith Black Mambazo 2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ6EUUB-omw&mode=related&search= I'm an African- Thabo Mbeki


> Thabo Mbeki when power and greed hadn't corrupted his soul.
> Now, where is this African? He denies HIV. He has watched over the destruction of Zimbabwe. Shame on you Mbeki!



In some areas 70% of the women have HIV  

Back to Ladysmith Black Mambazo for a moment :-
http://archive.recordonline.com/archive/2006/02/03/features_goentertainment-03gomusic-02-03.html


> Less than 20 years ago in South Africa, a black person needed a permit to travel from one town to another. But Ladysmith Black Mambazo had something more powerful than paper. The group that sang a new version of the old music of men who worked the mines of South Africa had the heavenly harmonies of their voices.
> 
> So when they would arrive in a new town and the police would ask for a permit they didn't have, Ladysmith Black Mambazo would start singing. Softly at first. And as their voices floated and mingled like soft clouds in the blue sky, the vocal textures would grow louder and thicker, until they formed a musical heaven of hope.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWk5fXB32Jo&mode=related&search= Paul Simon & LadySmith Black Mambazo - No ma them ba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWHUF3EmYKs  Sesame Street - African Alphabet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS0OeLybo4Y Lullaby By Josh Groban With LadySmith Black Mambazo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3VER-_H6Wg&mode=related&search=  Celine Dion The Prayer (w/ Josh Groban) World Children's Day


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lYYZfztK9g New Zealand News report on crime in the new South Africa


> New Zealand TV3 news report on the out of control murder, rape and crime in the new South Africa.



50 murders per day - sheesh
murder rate 10 times worse than the USA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2QK1PBZo5Y&NR=1 SA Safety and Security Minister: "If you don't like crime, leave the country!"
(Always dangerous to quote someone potentially out of context - only 14 seconds after all - but this doesn't sound like a clever thing for a politician to say to me )


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

murders in various parts of the world, and 
allegedy the effects of capital punishment (why do i suspect a spin here )  I would BET that there's a spin here lol.
Although I suspect it's true that murder rate and suicide rate tend to be inversely related , one goes up the ther goes down etc.
http://www.benbest.com/lifeext/murder.html#guns
There's a quote down there :-


> As executions rose, the murder rate declined through the 1990s. In 2002 the Supreme Court ruled that the mentally retarded cannot be executed and that only juries can impose the death penalty -- two rulings that affected nearly a quarter of death-row inmates...



my guess is that if juries could impose death penalties , they would tend to do so just to prevent any chance of retribution when the person on charge for murder was released after say 10 years


----------



## noirua (26 April 2007)

I believe London has now crept into the top 20 cities for murders. 

Anyway, I wonder why it is that the following song seems to be associated with suicides. It brought back memories of a funeral I attended in early 2003.  Something somewhere in it that depresses...:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdcfkZ9jMzQ


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

the king is dead - long live the king!  
Note that it matters not whether you like Elvis or not (and I don't particularly like him to be honest) but...
Here's a repost from lyrics thread #336
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHqoSuu_0sU
This is creepy !!
Elvis (singing in 1968) on stage with Celine Dion in 2007  



> On April 25th 2007, Television history was made when Celine Dion brought back and sang with the dead. Her and Elvis Presley Duet the song If I Can Dream. Elvis is digitally placed onto the stage, shadow and all, to make this a stunningly spectacular show.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHyTwNo_O5c&mode=related&search= How they did it - rotoscoping (?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 May 2007)

message? - be nice to the pilot (and even off-duty pilots)  if you're flying Garuda  

Still, (on the good news side) at least Bambang is prepared to take on this sort of corruption / crime.  (Wouldn't you love to know the full story)   
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200705/s1913824.htm


> Garuda found negligent over activist's poisoning death
> An Indonesian court has found national carrier Garuda and one of its pilots guilty of negligence in the death of a leading rights campaigner.
> 
> Munir Thalib, known for his critical views on the military, was poisoned when he was on his way to the Netherlands for postgraduate studies in 2004.
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2007)

E PLURIBUS UNUM ... closely means `from many (comes) one`.On the Great Seal of the United States.Anyway the cartoon tells a story.....Has anything changed these days?


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2007)

Between wisdom and folly walks the man with empty sockets ...I mean pockets.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 May 2007)

wysiwyg - good stuff  - this one goes with your Uncle Sam blowing on the windvane  (#77)
btw how vane is that !!)

"Just hanging around waiting for Uncle Sam to tell me which way to go"

all as I posted way back in the David Hicks thread ...
not a word need be spoken, in our language of dedication to uncle sam


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqa0OPbdvjw&NR=1 BBC Worldwide: Attenborough - Partnerships

Also back there was a great caterpillar minidocumentary 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWOC8trquFo BBC Worldwide: Attenborough - Caterpillars

Here's another link (repeated) plus a photo I took in the back yard of a father caterpillar teaching his boy how to make a tent.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPbWJPsBPdA BBC Worldwide: Attenborough - Bower Bird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y BBC Worldwide: Attenborough - Lyre Bird


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fBg8XcCcc8&NR=1 BBC Worldwide: Attenborough - Glaciers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhwLe8hSfQ&mode=related&search= David Attenborough's The Living Planet - Conclusion  *(Recommended FWIW)* 
As the ad says, it won't cost the earth to save the planet


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpvkgqeB8jU&mode=related&search= John Farnham - "Burn for You"
message - learn to write songs like this to the missus, and you'll never be in trouble again


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 May 2007)

a conventional wineglass :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 May 2007)

the sophisticated Darwin-ite design of wineglass :-
(who said that Darwin doesn't have sophisticated drinking habits )


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNkkCuC2MHY&mode=related&search=  Battlefield Britian - Culloden - The making of



> There's forty shillings on the drum
> For those who volunteer to come,
> To 'list and fight the foe today
> Over the Hills and far away
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

wayneL said:


> The scarey bit [of this week's Chasers War] was the interviewing of ordinary American Muppets on the street. That was scary!



(Figured a reply on this thread was more appropriate) .
The interviews with the US public was a definite worry. (not knowing the difference between Obama and Osama - sheesh you'd have to think that Obama has a snowball's chance in Hell of being elected - unless of course he goes to deedpoll and changes his name) .

  But then again, Aussies could be made to look foolish too.  Hell, I wouldn’t go near a street interview if you paid me $20 lol.   But …  What I found a SERIOUS worry was similar interviews by US Army recruiters,  who then went on to talk poor American youth into signing up into the army, as shown in the movie / documentary Fahrenheit 9/11. 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/fahrenheit_911/f911_med.html



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_9/11
> Fahrenheit 9/11 is an award-winning documentary film by American filmmaker Michael Moore, which had a general release in the United States and Canada on June 25, 2004. Because of its harsh critique of the Bush Administration, it generated much controversy around the time of its release. On The Late Show with David Letterman in November 2004, Moore referred to the film as a "satirical documentary".
> The film has since been released in 42 more countries and holds the record for highest box office receipts by a general release documentary. The title derives from Ray Bradbury's dystopian science fiction novel Fahrenheit 451 (and the film of the same name) and the September 11, 2001 attacks. The film debuted at the 2004 Cannes Film Festival in the documentary film category and was awarded the Palme d'Or (Golden Palm), the festival's highest award, by an international jury (four North Americans, four Europeans, and one Asian).
> The film generated a great deal of controversy. It presents a critical look at George W. Bush, his presidency and the War on Terrorism. The Los Angeles Times described the film as "an alternate history of the last four years on the U.S. political scene." [1] The documentary has another theme of criticizing the American corporate media for being "cheerleaders" for the war in Iraq, and not providing an accurate and objective analysis of what led to the Iraq invasion and the resulting casualties there.
> ...


----------



## greggy (12 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> (Figured a reply on this thread was more appropriate) .
> The interviews with the US public was a definite worry. But then again, Aussies could be made to look foolish too.  Hell, I wouldn’t go near a street interview if you paid me $20 lol.   But …  What I found a SERIOUS worry was similar interviews by US Army recruiters,  who then went on to talk poor American youth into signing up into the army, as shown in the movie / documentary Fahrenheit 9/11.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/fahrenheit_911/f911_med.html



Hi 2020hindsight,

Thanks for your thoughtful contributions. I've seen all of Michael Moore's movies.  I note his fairly anti-capitalist rants, but now that he's a multi-millionaire (and good luck to him on this front), I wonder where he invests his money.  Michael Moore does make a number of good points on gun control etc., he can be a bit too left on some other issues for my liking (don't worry 2020 I'm still a small "l" liberal), but deep down is he just a smart business man.  I thought I'd make these thought provoking comments in order to generate a bit of excitement on this cold Saturday morning in Melbourne.  By the way, I reckon the great Aussie song "Friday On My Mind" says it all.  The weekend is great just to relax for those of us who are lucky and reassess the weeks events.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

greggy said:


> ... I've seen all of Michael Moore's movies.  I note his fairly anti-capitalist rants, but now that he's a multi-millionaire (and good luck to him on this front), I wonder where he invests his money.  Michael Moore does make a number of good points on gun control etc., he can be a bit too left on some other issues for my liking (don't worry 2020 I'm still a small "l" liberal), but deep down is he just a smart business man.



gday greg    You're ahead of me, I've only seen Farenheit 9/11. 
If he made some money out it that's great. 

Note his attitude to people downloading his movie and his therefore missing out on the royalties..."I don't have a problem with people downloading the movie and sharing it with people as long as they're not trying to make a profit off of my labor"

Moorewatch sounds like a nasty mob  - i.e. to target the messenger - poor taste.

But Moore showed a lot of guts making that movie - including questioning several US Senators  / Congressmen at kerbstop interviews as to why , if they felt so strongly about the war in Iraq, were so few sons or relatives of said senators in the military.    He made some good points imo.

Considering how soon after the war this came out (within a couple of months)  he was certainly an early voice of critcism, and nowadays, the majority of USA opinion seems to be with him .  Shame he wasn't listened to BEFORE they went to Iraq!   

Left ? Right? I could care less mate lol - If he tells the truth he's got my vote.  Personally, I'm starting to think green for November - keep the bastards honest on the green front - whoever gets in - Gee but I'd love it to be a hung parliament again  lol  



> The anti-Moore site MooreWatch posted a link to a BitTorrent file containing a version of the movie taped at a cinema.[10] The distributors expressed unhappiness and suggested potential legal action, but according to the Sunday Herald, Moore's own response was, *"I don't have a problem with people downloading the movie and sharing it with people as long as they're not trying to make a profit off of my labor*".[11] Moore had expressed similar sentiments before the film's theatrical release.
> Conversely, according to the news director of WNEM, a CBS television affiliate in Saginaw, Michigan, a news clip from the station was included in Fahrenheit 9/11 without the station's permission [12]. No legal action was taken concerning the use.



PS Funny how these discussions start - Wayne mentioned the Chaser interviewing people in the streets of US .  You see that by any chance?


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

This goes with the Culloden post back there .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T58Rf1WhhI0 Bonnie Prince Charlie


> Excerpt from the historical monologue "400 Years of English History" presented by artist/historian George S. Stuart as part of an exhibit of his Historical Figures at the Ventura County Museum of Art and History in Ventura California



Robert Burns's poem "Jacobites by Name" - a plea for peace.


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziywsZ5PDHo&mode=related&search=
> 
> Ye Jacobites By Name - words and music Robert Burns
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGpOHJDpwN8 Paul Robeson, I think that I shall never see a poem lovely as a tree.
(The finest musical instrument ever hewn by nature - as I heard his voice described once

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj43mcQQwqg 
The World War One story of Poet (Mr) Joyce Kilmer in new DVD: "Poems are made by fools like me, but only God can Make a tree." 

I think that I shall never see 
A poem lovely as a tree. 
A tree whose hungry mouth is prest 
Against the earth's sweet flowing breast; 
A tree that looks at God all day, 
And lifts her leafy arms to pray; 
A tree that may in summer wear 
A nest of robins in her hair; 
Upon whose bosom snow has lain; 
Who intimately lives with rain. 
Poems are made by fools like me, 
But only God can make a tree. 

Kilmer is killed on the Western Front.
"World War 1 - American Legacy"

Note that he wrote the poem at home amongst "peaceful trees " - althoug he had seen plenty of war torn Europe. 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Kilmer
> [edit] Inspiration
> According to Kilmer's son, Kenton, the poem””which was not inspired by any tree in particular but about trees in general””was written "...in an upstairs bedroom... which served as Mother's and Dad's bedroom and also as Dad's office.... The window looked out down a hill, on our well-wooded lawn - trees of many kinds, from mature trees to thin saplings: oaks, maples, black and white birches, and I do not know what else."[36] However, a 1915 interview with Kilmer "pointed out that while Kilmer might be widely known for his affection for trees, his affection was certainly not sentimental - the most distinguished feature of Kilmer's property was a colossal woodpile outside his home. The house stood in the middle of a forest and what lawn it possessed was obtained only after Kilmer had spent months of weekend toil in chopping down trees, pulling up stumps, and splitting logs. Kilmer's neighbors had difficulty in believing that a man who could do that could also be a poet."[37]


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

PS - heres some more pictures of trees and suff


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyc1315KawQ Bill Cosby Noah and the Ark


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 May 2007)

2020hindsight;156902 Bill Cosby Noah and the Ark[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Very good 2020...from age 9 to 11 in N.W. Queensland I remember listening to bill cosby tapes (often going to school 15 miles daily in the holden station wagon)that my dad had.Old weird harold ,junior barnes and slush balls ,9th. street bridge  , of course fat albert and buck buck competitions. WHAT A LAUGH.thanks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 May 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Very good 2020...from age 9 to 11 in N.W. Queensland I remember listening to bill cosby tapes (often going to school 15 miles daily in the holden station wagon)that my dad had.Old weird harold ,junior barnes and slush balls ,9th. street bridge  , of course fat albert and buck buck competitions. WHAT A LAUGH.thanks.



pleasure m8. 
would've put it on the "is there a god" thread, but didn't want to be provocative


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 May 2007)

a few more - and maybe an idea for the kids to do at the next school concert  :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy2mFSYoXN4&NR=1


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMVeZyhagI Bill Cosby - Natural Child Birth Pt. 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w-AG_yF1Uw&mode=related&search= ditto Pt 2
(wysiwyg - two more, for you at least )

Lol - one for Mothers day 
 Carrol Burnett decribed what childbirth feels like !!
She said - "Take your bottom lip, and pull it over your head !"


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0NrTiqvKvo&mode=related&search=
this must be the 18th time I've mentioned this link   but every time I see it , I laugh, lol 
and arguably relevant for mothers day 
: : : :


----------



## greggy (14 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> gday greg    You're ahead of me, I've only seen Farenheit 9/11.
> If he made some money out it that's great.
> 
> Note his attitude to people downloading his movie and his therefore missing out on the royalties..."I don't have a problem with people downloading the movie and sharing it with people as long as they're not trying to make a profit off of my labor"
> ...



I love watching the Chaser mob on the ABC. When interviewing people in the US they picked some real "characters". Some of them got confused and blamed Obama, one of the Democrat's candidates running for the Presidency, for some of the world's problems.  They must have got confused with Osama.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 May 2007)

Here's a journey roughly based on (this particular) american evangelical society, starting with Haggard challenging Dawkins, and ending with a "boy who refuses to see the king's new clothes"   



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjqUmuMhTsM&mode=related&search= Haggard vs Dawkins  Ted Haggard, recently disgraced leader of the Evangelical church, has a face-off with the Richard Dawkins, author of The God Delusion. Its sad to see who accuses whom of arrogance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6rSjrBhUIA Ted Haggard Bashing Gays - from JESUS CAMP the Movie
> 
> ...



Here he is saying to Dawkins ( after a totally arrogant reply to a simple question about the age of tfhe earth) "yuo will be right on some things, wrong on others, but please in the process, don't be arrogant "  (oops I think I'm gonna be sick)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 May 2007)

http://www.pbs.org/previews/amex-jonestown/ 


> AMERICAN EXPERIENCE "Jonestown: The Life and Death of Peoples Temple"
> The True Story Behind the *Largest Mass Murder-Suicide in History *Airs on PBS -
> 
> "*I represent divine principle, total equality, a society where people own all things in common, where there's no rich or poor, where there are no races. Wherever there are people struggling for justice and righteousness, there I am."  - Jim Jones, founder, Peoples Temple*
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY3cx3U0gYE Jonestown: The Life and Death of Peoples Temple
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSRKWb4LO3w&mode=related&search= Jonestown: Massacre News Reel


----------



## new girl (14 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.pbs.org/previews/amex-jonestown/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY3cx3U0gYE Jonestown: The Life and Death of Peoples Temple
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSRKWb4LO3w&mode=related&search= Jonestown: Massacre News Reel





```
I represent divine principle, total equality, a society where people own all things in common, where there's no rich or poor, where there are no races. Wherever there are people struggling for justice and righteousness, there I am - Jim Jones, founder, Peoples Temple
```

2020

I'm finding it hard to get the message of this post??  the way I see it is that Jesus and Stalin preached similar values! from memory Jesus didn't encourage suicide and Stalin (who I think was an athiest) killed millions. 

please explain


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 May 2007)

new girl said:


> ```
> I represent divine principle, total equality, a society where people own all things in common, where there's no rich or poor, where there are no races. Wherever there are people struggling for justice and righteousness, there I am - Jim Jones, founder, Peoples Temple
> ```
> 2020,  I'm finding it hard to get the message of this post??  the way I see it is that Jesus and Stalin preached similar values! from memory Jesus didn't encourage suicide and Stalin (who I think was an athiest) killed millions.
> ...



I guess...
a) people can be mass - hypnotised
b) people have a need to follow someone - specially someone who says he knows about god
c) beware of sects 

Incidentally, there are posts there on youtube that speak of very intriguing conspiracy theories - but I'll let people find them themselves - if they wish.


----------



## new girl (15 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I guess...
> a) people can be mass - hypnotised
> b) people have a need to follow someone - specially someone who says he knows about god
> c) beware of sects
> ...




My guess........

a) we aim to please  
b) I'm starting to get confused here?? who's following who exactly????
c) I don't run from challenges, because: 1)people in sects don't realise they'r in'em and 2) sects need to be exposed 

passively....selfeshly....sorry to say cowardly thinking about stuff.


----------



## The Mint Man (16 May 2007)

XXX pr0n on you tube , see link;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEcRtYLkt8&mode=related&search=

Cheers 

PS: Dont go off at me for posting pr0n on ASF until you have actually viewed it!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 May 2007)

Slave Breeding :-
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/USASbreeding.htm 


> The death-rate amongst slaves was high. To replace their losses, plantation owners encouraged the slaves to have children. Child-bearing started around the age of thirteen, and by twenty the women slaves would be expected to have four or five children.
> 
> Young women were often advertised for sale as "good breeding stock". To encourage child-bearing some population owners promised *women slaves their freedom after they had produced fifteen children*. One slave trader from Virginia boasted that his successful breeding policies enabled him to sell 6,000 slave children a year.



Sounds a bit like the bomber pilots in WWII who were allowed to leave the RAF after 30 successful missions.  (think I'm right there) 

Sorry Mint Man - what was the message ? lol   
PS - you're gonna accuse me of having a one track mind here, lol - but that unicorn reminds me - Hovind claims that the references to "unicorns" in the Bible are really dinasaurs (??) and that proves that dinasaurs and men coexisted .  (love your logic Hovind )


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 May 2007)

RAF Bomber Command
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Bomber_Command
Odds of making it to 30 missions with loss rate of around 5% , i.e. if 1 in 20 is shot down per mission
= .95^30   = 0.21
or 21% chance.  



> Mention must also be made of the extremely high casualty rate suffered by RAF Bomber Command crews, who suffered 55,573 dead, 4,000 wounded and 9,784 prisoner. These fatalities included over 38,000 RAF aircrew (of all nationalities), 9,900 Royal Canadian Air Force personnel, and over 1,500 aircrew from the European occupied countries. It  is illustrative that members of the Australian squadrons of Bomber Command equalled only two percent of Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) personnel, but the 4,050 killed represented 23% of the total number of RAAF personnel killed in action (5,367) during World War II. *No. 460 Squadron RAAF, which had an aircrew establishment of about 200, experienced 1,018 combat deaths during 1942-45 and was therefore effectively wiped out five times over.*
> 
> Taking an example of 100 airmen:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mint Man (18 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Sorry Mint Man - what was the message ? lol



The message is, Shame on you for trying to watch XXX pr0n!


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 May 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> The message is, Shame on you for trying to watch XXX pr0n!



lol
like the policeman who was found with the undercover hooker - 
I'm pleading entrapment !! 
XXX = ??  (sex?)
Like the one about the only reason  XXXX is so named, is that Queenslanders can't spell "beer"


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNl-RyunZug&mode=related&search= XTC DIDGERIDOO -- mack yidhaky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79DxY-3RV90&mode=related&search= Aboriginal Elder-Playing the Didgeridoo-Wynyard Sydney


> An Aboriginal Elder playing the digeridoo, he is fasinating! He has travelled the world & told me his favourite places are Australia, Ireland & Interlaken in Switzerland


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200705/s1926726.htm balibo - gough whitlam denies knowing about em - 
mental note .....
 - never play poker with gough 


> Sister's tears for Balibo victim
> The sister of one of the Balibo five has broken down in a Sydney court as she recounted learning that her brother had died.
> 
> Maureen Tolfree is the sister of Brian Peters, who was one of the five Australian newsmen killed in the village of Balibo in East Timor during the Indonesian invasion in 1975.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULlsVcW5bRI husky and kitten.
A kitten playfights with a husky


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnah1HcnTjs&mode=related&search=  Terri and Bindi Irwin on The Late Show With David Letterman

Terri and Bindi Irwin on The Late Show With David Letterman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE2hy7OAlMk&mode=related&search= Steve Irwin Crying, Loss of a crocodile.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULlsVcW5bRI husky and kitten.
> A kitten playfights with a husky



I should have posted the set of 4 photos.  You'll see the husky almost apologise for playing too rough ( at the 1m30s mark) - and the kittens ears come forward as a result.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2007)

noirua said:


> A bit of Irish fun as we see the new Year in, and in the songs are messages. I give you the "Wolfe Tones"
> 
> Irish Soldier Laddie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6KaYKJbG94&mode=related and search=
> ...






Hi, Back to a little bit of Irish fun and a message.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTKE-H3oaIo&mode=related&search= (you'll never hear the can can polka again without smiling )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLOePPT7Ywo&NR=1 crazy dog  (nor the william tell overture lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2TCL5dwpws&mode=related&search= dog with bone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Mt4XgdPWw&mode=related&search= dog grinning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCYaw5tGYAs&mode=related&search= talking dogs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmMu_i1F2_A&mode=related&search= funny cats 2

PS noirua - "Wolfe Tones - The Patriot Game" = top song m8


----------



## noirua (20 May 2007)

Well here they are with some message of sorts "Boys on Wheels":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCxDZRJKkqY&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPz2MYp67ic&mode=related&search= talking bird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mucZ3KdiL4g&NR=1 super funny animals


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INuuRyReTog - Fun With "Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigolo" Tourettes Syndrome Scene

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourette_syndrome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3cD6RV4Rb8&mode=related&search= allegedly genuine


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dYpIvv9lkk&NR=1 2007 Logie Awards: Hall of Fame (Steve Irwin)


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

what a great man - 
and what a great family  


> If there's one thing I want to be remembered for its
> 1. my passion , and
> 2. my enthusiasm
> Conservation is my job, my life, my whole persona.



 :engel:

I posted this back a couple 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE2hy7OAlMk&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnah1HcnTjs&mode=related&search=


----------



## noirua (29 May 2007)

This new download from "myspace" shows how the very elderly manage to release a DVD:  http://www.myspace.com/thezimmersband


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 May 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200705/s1936443.htm



> Japanese entrant crowned Miss Universe
> Japanese model Riyo Mori has been crowned Miss Universe 2007, defeating 77 other candidates from around the world.
> 
> Second place went to Natalia Guimaraes, 22, from Brazil, and 21-year-old Ly Jonaitis from Venezuela.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 May 2007)

This bloke is not preaching (you'll be pleased to know) - although he is obviously a devout Moslem.  But it's interesting to see the similarities between Judaism and Islam ..." Judaism and Islam"


----------



## new girl (30 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> This bloke is not preaching (you'll be pleased to know) - although he is obviously a devout Moslem.  But it's interesting to see the similarities between Judaism and Islam ..." Judaism and Islam"





Unbelievable !!

This guy is persistent/relentless  

PS I couldn't watch the video to the end, the quality wasn't that good, can you please try and fix it and re-post the video part. 

My question is if he isn't preaching, then what exactly is he doing?? about to kill himself or something


----------



## noirua (30 May 2007)

new girl said:


> Unbelievable !!
> 
> This guy is persistent/relentless
> 
> ...





Hi, With the ASF, Youtube videos, my method of stopping the sticking doesn't work. You will have to allow the video to go from start to finish stopping and starting and then re-run it, guaranteed perfect. 

While you'r waiting, why not go out for a run and keep fit with ASF.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

ng, here's the longhand youtube site
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW-IMXbcNjc Judaism and Islam
It is marginally better ( imo) to watch this way, since you have more control, i.e.   you only have to let the red line ( percent download ) get ahead of the playback by a small amount, then drag the playback indicator back a short distance - then it proceeds without running into cache problems whatever the experts would call it 

Alternatively as noirua says, get fit at the same time lol.

What's he on about ? - simply educating those who aren't aware of what he's saying   For instance Judaism and Islam have the same roots  , the name "Allah" is the same in each ( a few letters changed).  When it comes to blessing food, kosher = halal, etc.

Plenty more here of course :-   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam

PS at least he doesn't claim that bananas were designed by God to fit a man (or woman's) hand  - presumably Cavendish for men, Ladyfingers for women. 

I preferred Ali G's answer to Hovind on another youtube (on " is there a god" thread) where he asks, out of the blue "do you eat bananas?" - Hovind says " of course " - Ali says - "there, you're related to the chimps". 



> Other examples of his bold interviewing style include getting the Bishop of Horsham to admit that God created the Universe, and then asked him, "And since then, He's [God's] just chilled?" Ali G asked the Bishop about God's appearance, to which the Bishop replied, "Well, he's sort of Jesus-shaped." During an interview with James Ferman (former director of the British Board of Film Classification), Ali G asks whether his made-up vulgarities would restrict a film to an over-18 audience, and suggests that film censorship be performed by younger persons who understand contemporary slang. Ali G begins an interview with the Chairman of the Arts Council of England Gerry Robinson with the question, "Why is it that everything you fund is so crap?"


----------



## noirua (30 May 2007)

Enough of all this religous seriousness, NOW, We Look at the BRIGHT side of life:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jHEq5oGLXE&mode=related&search


----------



## new girl (30 May 2007)

noirua said:


> Enough of all this religous seriousness, NOW, We Look at the BRIGHT side of life:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jHEq5oGLXE&mode=related&search




Noirua 

I didn't realise how many people enjoy soccer in this place  Im glad you enjoyed the match  

Your right, Im getting tired of all this seriousness......keep posting the good STUFF 

The last bit of the video was really funny  thanks Noirua....what does noirua mean???


----------



## new girl (30 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ng, here's the longhand youtube site
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW-IMXbcNjc Judaism and Islam
> It is marginally better ( imo) to watch this way, since you have more control, i.e.   you only have to let the red line ( percent download ) get ahead of the playback by a small amount, then drag the playback indicator back a short distance - then it proceeds without running into cache problems whatever the experts would call it
> 
> ...





2020 :nosympath

Sorry you lost me there, isnt educating preaching when it comes to religion?? and also all this talk about bananas is a bit silly. Bananas is not why I believe in God . Two things:

1. I wouldnt be using Ali G's to make a point about anything  and 
2. I still dont know what the message is, I mean the message of the post prior to this one was easy to get (Relentless as I said) but this post is full of STUFF  and the muslim, Ali and Hovind are all talking crap


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

new girl said:


> 1. isnt educating preaching when it comes to religion??
> 2. I wouldnt be using Ali G's to make a point about anything  and
> 3. I still dont know what the message is



ng...
1. nope  - most of this particular youtube is about similarities in language (only).  Important we understand where moslems are coming from. No one's trying to convert anyone.  
2. Ali G is brilliant if you ask me. - we can agree to disagree. 
3. message? moslim and judaism are very similar.
Don't let it worry you though.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

Noirua
One more serious one 
Richard Dawkins wrote a brief article just as the latest Iraq invasion commenced. 

It's included in a small book called "Not One More Death" - several contributors in that one.  
The first page of Dawkin's article (which is spot on, even in hindsight) starts



> "I wrote this article on March 18 2003, two days before Iraq  was invaded.  ... I have deliberately refrained from using hindsight to change it.  Re-reading it now, I can see I overestimated the permanence of the rifts between Europe, NATO and the UN.  But I got the effect on Iraq itself and the Muslim world exactly right, and my hypothetical soliloquy by Osama bin Laden need in no way be modified.  My innuendo that no weeapons of mass destruction would be found has proved correct - but that was not a difficult preduiction to make.  Blair and Bush still insist that they were honestly mistaken and acting on the  best intelligence available at the time.  But Hans Blix's investigation was proceeding apace, and was showing every indication that no weapons of mass destruction would turn up. Given what we now know of Bush's determination to go to war come what may, and Blair's eagerness to please Bush come what may, I think that accusations ..... can fairly be made.



.
Herewith some excerpts from that 7 page) article, obviously also posted in the Guardian:-

http://www.physicsforums.com/archive/index.php/t-1018.html 


> BIN LADEN'S VICTORY (Excerpts from article)
> - Richard Dawkins, Saturday March 22, 2003, The Guardian
> 
> Osama bin Laden, in his wildest dreams, could hardly have hoped for this. A mere 18 months after he boosted the US to a peak of worldwide sympathy unprecedented since Pearl Harbor, that international goodwill has been squandered to near zero. Bin Laden must be beside himself with glee. And the infidels are now walking right into the Iraq trap.
> ...


----------



## new girl (30 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ng...
> 1. nope  - most of this particular youtube is about similarities in language (only).  Important we understand where moslems are coming from. No one's trying to convert anyone.
> 2. Ali G is brilliant if you ask me. - we can agree to disagree.
> 3. message? moslim and judaism are very similar.
> Don't let it worry you though.




I disagree with 1, 2 and 3  its more like we disagree to disagree


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

new girl said:


> its more like we disagree to disagree



ok let's agree to agree that we disagree to disagree


----------



## new girl (31 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ok let's agree to agree that we disagree to disagree





After everything I have said !!! :bazooka: it seems that you still wanna agree to agree that we agree  OK Agree keep playing :guitar:


----------



## noirua (31 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Noirua
> One more serious one
> Richard Dawkins wrote a brief article just as the latest Iraq invasion commenced.
> 
> ...





Hi 2020 et al, All these deaths in Iraq are building up on all sides. 10 Americans killed a few days ago and now 5 more killed in a helicopter crash. The number of Iraqis killed must be around 500 a week. 
I did read somewhere that light losses in battle was 10% and only at 30% was it considered serious losses.
Only Iran and Syria can really stop the line of fire. Otherwise America are ligned up to fight in Afganistan and Iraq for many more years.

These casualties are even more serious:  http://europeanhistory.about.com/library/weekly/blww1castable.htm


----------



## insider (1 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200705/s1936443.htm




Miss Mori Had the best dress by far that night... I think the contestants have forgotten that it is country versus country... None of the other dresses symbolized their country... Hence Japan won... But I think Brazil had more personality.. Japan lost me in the personality question...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2007)

insider said:


> Miss Mori Had the best dress by far that night... ..



Well someone told me she was Major Mike Mori's sister- and that's the only reason she won.   

Lol, reminds me of Jenny Hawkins on the Travel Show the other day - doing a pretty good impersonation of Julia Roberts in "Pretty Woman" eating escargo  - "slippery little suckers" lol.  Plenty of humour about that bird 

Results below suggest that USA / North America can afford bigger bribes that Aussies , and we in turn more than kiwis lol.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Universe

Insider,  I personally have a bit of a problem with these beauty contests ... never forget I was at a pub on the beach in Hawaii (Reef?) once, and they had a "Bikini contest" - and about 5 girls ended up as finalists.   They talk about "hot favourites" - even the least favourites were pretty damned warm lol.  

Anyway, one of these girls was a delightful girl tourist from Norway or Denmark or somewhere, shy, really sweet, genuine etc. 

At the other extreme (personality wise) was an American girl who was a professional hula dancer on one of the local inter-island boats - nothing against hula dancers (most are brilliant personalities as well as bodies), but this lady really had tickets on herself! - and as it turned out...

To this day I don't know if the judges read out the names in the incorrect order or not ( 1,2,3,4,5 came out as 5,4,3,2,1 etc), but the pro dancer came fifth, and the sweet tourist came first -   well lol

The dancer put on one hellova scene - "look at MY body - and (disparagingly) look at HERSS!! (spitting acid) - look at My hips (danced) - and look at etcetc 

you get the picture, 
The blokes in the crowd gave her a massive "booo" - and saved the day ( and the embarrassment of the Danish girl).  

Beauty is only skin deep as they say lol.

PS Miss Russia was dethroned in 2002 for some reason ( failing to do her duty - ?? wonder what that was ? - show her appreciation to the judges maybe?   Maybe she walked out saying "I 'd prefer to be dethroned than de-flowered" !! )


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2007)

PS  I can imagine this becoming more common in future:-


> In 2005, Sweden was forced to withdraw its participation in the Miss Universe competition after feminist groups forced the cancellation of Miss Sweden




PS Maybe the reason american girls have won more is that they have had more practice 
http://www.hno.harvard.edu/gazette/2000/06.08/beauty.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 June 2007)

PS Then again, maybe the majority are happy to have Miss Universe etc pageants ..  ....  rather than end up here (Romeo and Juliet)  ... 

For those who say that these pageants help the poor of the world, here's another cartoon, presumably when the Pope started to relax some of the Vatican rules - Gee wouldn't it be good if they spent the money they spend on Miss Universe on handing out free condoms instead


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 June 2007)

message ... "while there's life there's ..... !! bullsh*t!!  lemme see that again!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMV_gvBwL1g&mode=related&search=  The World's most amazing Basketball Shot

PS the other message, when you've got the ball on a free throw, take a couple of deep breaths before each throw


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 June 2007)

Anyone ever hear Paul Robeson recite this ?


> The Little Black Boy  (by William Blake)
> 
> My mother bore me in the southern wild,
> And I am black, but O! my soul is white,
> ...



Here's another couple typical of Robeson (heard it claimed that his voice was "the greatest musical instrument hewn by nature" ) :-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hBlO8Q23nAA&mode=related&search= my curly headed baby
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8aA1UCT885s&mode=related&search= ole man river (in context )


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 June 2007)

Website #1 Wikipedia gives a lot of the nasty facts about his treatment.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Robeson

Website #2 This one is a bit more watered down.
http://www2.scc.rutgers.edu/njh/PaulRobeson/PRBio.htm

For instance when #2 says...


> "Despite the openly racist and violent opposition he faced, Robeson became a twelve letter athlete excelling in baseball, basketball, football, and track"




#1 says 


> Robeson won an academic scholarship to Rutgers University. *When he went out for the Rutgers University football team, the other players beat him viciously, even pulling out his fingernails.* He bore the abuse to prove his worth and when he graduated he was a two-time All-American and the school valedictorian, exhorting his classmates to "*catch a new vision*."[2] Robeson was the third African-American student accepted at Rutgers, and was the only black student during his time on campus.



this sounds nearly as bad as State of Origin rugby league !! 
I guess that "Get a new vision!" translates roughly as "get a life!"

The next few quotes all from site #1:-


> (later in life) his name was retroactively struck from the roster of the 1917 and 1918 college All-America football teams.....





> A spokeman for NBC declared that Robeson would never appear on NBC. Press releases of the Civil Rights Congress objected that "censorship of Mr. Robeson's appearance on TV is a crude attempt to silence the outstanding spokesman for the Negro people in their fight for civil and human rights" and that our "basic democratic rights are under attack under the smoke-screen of anti-Communism." ....
> 
> However, because of the controversy surrounding him, all of Paul Robeson's recordings and films were withdrawn from circulation. From then until the late 1970s, it became increasingly difficult in the United States, if not impossible, to hear Robeson sing on records or on the radio, or to see any of his films, including the highly acclaimed and successful 1936 film version of Show Boat. As far as audiences of the late 1950s (and all of the 1960s) knew, there was only one film version of the show, the MGM Technicolor version of 1951.







> Robeson toured Republican Spain during the Spanish Civil War and was photographed with members of the Abraham Lincoln Brigade, ....
> {The Abraham Lincoln Brigade refers to volunteers from the United States who served in the Spanish Civil War in the International Brigades. They fought for Spanish Republican forces against the Nationalists under Franco.}
> 
> ..... Robeson was among the first performers to sing in concert on behalf of the U.S. World War II war effort.
> ...






> Political Activism, Politics, Communism, and the Cold War
> On his frequent trips to Western Europe and the Soviet Union he was highly critical of the conditions experienced by black Americans, especially in the segregated southern states.
> 
> The Soviet Union, Stalin, and Communism
> ...



...
From site #2


> Events such as these, along with a negative public response,  led to the demise of his public career.
> 
> Paul Robeson died on January 23, 1976, in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania after living in seclusion for ten years.   Robeson's legacy has been an inspiration to millions around the world.  His courageous stance against oppression and inequality inpart led to the civil rights movement of the 1960s.   Through his stage and film performances he opened doors to inter-racial performances.  With his travels across America and abroad, he opened the world's eyes to oppression.  Robeson stood tall and proud against powerful governmental and societal forces.  He remains in our memory a successful scholar, athlete, performer, and activist.
> 
> In the words of Paul Robeson: "To be free -to walk the good American earth as equal citizens, to live without fear, to enjoy the fruits of our toil to give our children every opportunity in life - that dream which we have held so long in our hearts is today the destiny that we hold in our hands."  (Robeson 108)



I guess you could summarise that , politically , he leaned towards the left 
But it would have taken a lot of courage to stand up for his rights way back then ... and he made a lot of friends in the process. (Welsh, Poms, etc)



> Over 3,000 people gathered in Carnegie Hall to salute Robeson's 75th birthday, including Attorney General Ramsey Clark, Pete Seeger, Angela Davis, Dolores Huerta, Dizzy Gillespie, Odetta, Leon Bibb, Sidney Poitier, Harry Belafonte (who also produced the show), James Earl Jones, Zero Mostel, Roscoe Lee Browne, Ossie Davis, Ruby Dee, and Coretta Scott King; birthday greetings arrived from President Julius K. Nyerere of Tanzania, President Michael Manley of Jamaica, President Cheddi Jagan of Guyana, President Kenneth Kaunda of Zambia, Indira Gandhi, Arthur Ashe, Linus Pauling, Judge George W. Crockett, Leonard Bernstein and the African National Congress. Robeson was unable to attend due to illness, but a taped message from him was played which said in part, "*Though I have not been able to be active for several years, I want you to know that I am the same Paul, dedicated as ever to the worldwide cause of humanity for freedom, peace and brotherhood." *[25]


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 June 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i16Mm5onghM&mode=related&search= Paul Robeson singing in Russian
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MC31QBROsBo&mode=related&search= Let Paul Robeson Sing


> Montage of pictures and quotes of Paul Robeson. A multi-lingual, actor, athlete, bass-baritone, concert singer, writer, civil rights activist and Socialist.
> 
> The music is 'Let Robeson Sing' by the Manic Street Preachers.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 June 2007)

Although this song wasn't, it could have been written for Robeson 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Robeson
> In particular, Robeson spoke out against lynching and, in 1946, he founded the American Crusade Against Lynching.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVFwXenK7Ww&mode=related&search=  "That Lonesome Road"


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 June 2007)

message - mothers love their kids it seems 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TuM1YeJzB8&NR=1 Female Cheetah Confronts Male Lion to Protect Her cubs.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 June 2007)

Even fathers love their kids it seems (and they have their pride to consider as well - in fact probably as much the pride as the kids - who knows - let's assume they love their kids  - at least they love their kids more than "the next guy" 

Stepfathers don't seem to get along with stepkids - reckon they're lion maybe? )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itFhIgr5ZvQ&mode=related&search= Lone Male Lion confronts four momadic males to fight.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 June 2007)

and kids love their parents http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMgq9jT3AlY&NR=1 A You're Adorable Lyrics



..... (bit difficult if they've been taken from em though)


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4

Mad World
Gary Jules (cover of Tears for Fears)

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces 
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression 
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow
*And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had*
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World 
Mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday 
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen 
*Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me 
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me*
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World 
Mad World
Enlarging your world 
Mad World.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2007)

High Dive
message? this bloke would get a position in the Italian Soccer team


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2007)

Various vibration modes for a plate of steel with rice grains sprinkled  (about 18 or 20 modes)
message ?  How maths can turn chaos into order 

You'd think he'd have a few crosses there instead of all noughts. 

  Resonantie

And here's God experimenting with levitation - a prototype of Earth
  Levitation (light)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2007)

sheesh - Ground resonance!! - bags not flying with this airline!
 breaking a wine glass using resonance
  Breaking Glass with Voice
 Mariah's Highest Notes


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 June 2007)

thean again 
sometimes we don't get the maths right
and order becomes chaos
(Tacoma narrows bridge - dead simple to goole it)
This thing started periodically giving trouble
then the "go go girl" got up and "went went"
and it resonated around the world

message ? ( same as bee thread I guess) 
make sure, if you do the math, that you get the same answer as nature will get


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 June 2007)

7 Nov 1940 - things were pretty shakey at Tacoma Narrows - Galloping Gertie
1 mile bridge with a half mile central span
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Fi1VcbpAI
http://www.civeng.carleton.ca/Exhibits/Tacoma_Narrows/DSmith/photos.html
note there is a car there (in picture) but not at end.  Let's assume the driver ran for his life when the "road got a bit bumpy"


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 June 2007)

presumably a heavy round ball (or some other shape) inside ? 

still, it probably works with a beer can - and heck you might win a free round or two with it


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2007)

pinched this from a youtube - says it all (that one picture rather than the youtube song) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqPPdj6WqyQ&mode=related&search= Indigo Girls: Pendulum Swinger


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 June 2007)

the rainbow serpent has been this way
don't you just lov this place


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 June 2007)

apparently that last photo was taken in the hinterland behind Nowra.
These photos allegedly of Pasha ( now ashore at Newcastle)

" and all I ask  is a tall ship, and a star to steer her by,
and a seasick tablet , and stuff on my lip, where I fed the fish bye-n-bye"


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2007)

Brad Pitt on the modern consumerist celebrity worshiping culture.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

Lol - listening to the news about the Pasha being more difficult to refloat that originally thought - Tripodi saying "this is not uncommon" that three ropes and a chain snap etc.

Meanwhile "others" (Japanese owner and insurance coy) are picking up the tab for damage and salvage 
not sure what the NSW Govt are doing there  - providing expert advice?   Having a holday at the beach lol? 

actually I flew over the thing coupla days ago

PS top post there wayne - Pitt calling it pretty accurate (for lots of kids anyway  - and lots of oldies as well)


> working jobs we hate - to buy **** we don't need
> no great war , no great depresion
> ... our great depression is our lives



(praps a bit on the pessimistic side on second thoughts lol)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/06/29/1965156.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> presumably a heavy round ball (or some other shape) inside ?
> 
> still, it probably works with a beer can - and heck you might win a free round or two with it



I think I've come to the conclusion (quick answer anyway) that there might be  magnets involved (for anti- gravity) 

Mind you , here's another - just shows how easy it is to con someone


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

Listening to ABC today as I was driving 

Apparently in Gerald Stone's book "Who killed channel 9" there is a quote of Kerry Packer's last words - something like ( approx)...

"Am I still here ! - heck how long does this (expletitive, f***ingwell?)  take?"

someone else rang in with their dad's final words.. "now for the answer to the great mystery!" 

As someone I know and love says - we don't know what 's around the next bend - and maybe it's just as well 

  Paul Robeson - Round The Bend Of The Road


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

message ... "It's all relative" ...
People who have achieved something ...
a) Kerry Packer
b) Paul Robeson 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsGuxNOpY6M&eurl=http://www.pefs.us/viewvideo.php?id=OsGuxNOpY6M

Mind you I do enjoy some of the anecdotes attributed to Packer ...

... like the time he was (allegedly) gambling with some US millionaire in Vegas or some such - and this bloke took offence at something Packer had said - and repied to Packer ... "I'll have you know I own millions!!" 

and Packer replied ... "(pause)... toss you for em " lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 June 2007)

Jean Valjean's last words...  (The finale and song "Do you hear the people sing" from Les Miserables 10th anniversary concert )

Cosette: "You will live, Papa, you're going to live, 
it's too soon, too soon to say goodbye"
"yes Cosette, forbid me now to die, I'll obey, I will try" 
.....
"and remember that truth that once was spoken ....
 to love another person is to see the face of God.... ahhhkgh"

and that's when the chorus comes out of the shadows, and the volume slowly winds up to 120dB or so  especially after the 7m10s mark - brilliant finale. 
 Finale and do you hear the people sing
  ditto other languages

the story:-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Valjean


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

they say that "sport in the 21st century" is about thousands of people who badly need the exercise sitting at home like couch potatoes watching twenty odd young men ( or women) who don't need the exercise running around enjoying themselves.

Here's what it might be like later this century (the way robots are going ) ...

Baseball match .... pitching :-
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage45_6.html Robot pitcher  (you have to open that one - not on youtube that i could find)

and batting :-
  batter

Then of course there'll be the finals of the synchronised swimming at the 2048 Olympics...


and finally it will probably get to where they even watch the TV comedies at home with us as well (much to the concern of the family dog lol).. 
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage114_1.html  ‘Tickle Me Elmo'.

then there'e the wife and/or husband lol
and of course marriages, pregnancies etc etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

try again (apologies) 
Baseball match .... pitching :-


and batting :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

I'll post the short video before the longer one -  but you start to understand Ali G's interviewing style 
 this idiot accuses (70 year old) Buzz Aldrin of faking his moon walk

 Ali G - Buzz Aldrin
Apollo 11:Lunar Landing  July 20, 1969　4:18 p.m. EDT Sea of Tranquillity
walking around after lunar landing

The conspiracy theory .......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6MvcIs4OcQ&NR=1   Apollo Moon Hoax? Dr. David Groves (PhD) Analysis


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

message? - about time someone called their kid (of the male variety) something other than Bruce. difficult as that may be.... mmmmmmm

maybe ....  Brice?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 July 2007)

Jai alai - fastest ballgame on earth; message ? - bludy gr8 to watch 

The pelote (ball) goes as fast as 200mph , which makes it the biggest speed ball game - the music : The Hives


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 July 2007)

jackass Jai Alai
not suggesting this for a sensible way to carry on, (the last 30 seconds looks like a good way to do an achilles or worse) but you get an idea of how fast the ball is going in a real game 

Imagine if they used those scoops in baseball  - and maybe pitch from somewhere out past third base lol. 
 (ok ?? ready for my fastball, punk??)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2007)

Here's a bit of Buddhism  :70:

at the 3min 40 sec mark - he gets to the point  


> exchange "you" for "me"
> what about "you"
> make you happy
> and you know what?
> ...



 - Mipham - What About Me

http://forums.palyul.org/viewtopic.php?t=167&view=next&sid=3421727a893374e6de0cfd5c87871627
Here's the lyrics: 


> What about me?   by Sakyong Mipham
> 
> What about me?
> That’s my first thought every morning.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2007)

"Mipham records albums, runs marathons and just happens to be a Tibetan Buddhist Lama. "  his website http://www.mipham.com

he appeals to the "Coalition of Visionary Resources" - politely makes no reference to the Coalition of the Willing

well it sure makes a change from the selfish sexcrazed punk-rap clap-trap that you get so much of these days.  
 IF ONLY the TIBETANS were running the world's morals - and not the USA !!! 

PS I kinda prefer this bloke to his boss, the Dalai Lama - not so many fits and giggles and stuff, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

Zaggy Videos - Domino Snooker

message ? - damned if I know, lol - some people have a lot more patience than I have, I guess


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

Here are some youtubes of a BBC interview with some Afghan driving instructors.  Quite entertaining  even humourous at times (teachingsomeone to drive a manual in a city of 4 million with one set of traffic lights) 
the attached jpeg photos  are from the second youtube.  
 Afghan Ladies Driving School: After the Taleban  With the liberalisation of laws, following the fall of the Taleban, there's an increased demand for women to learn how to drive. From BBC Worldwide. 

 Afghan Ladies Driving School: Cycle Mishap  Accidents will happen on busy roads - fortunately nobody is seriously hurt – interesting interview - interesting that he thinks things are "too free" now   looking for "the middle road"   - 
incidentally the ladies he is teaching to drive seem to looking for a middle road as well lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

..... Afghan Ladies Driving School: Aspiring Politician

 Afghan Ladies Driving School: Road Check Traffic Lights  The traffic lights have been out for a long time, as these road check cops explain to our host.


----------



## noirua (7 July 2007)

**************THE MESSAGE****************

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FvG9GO8Qs


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

lol - beauty noi
here's one for the ASF members

message -
a) maybe Joe will install traffic lights in here, what with all these bulls charging around. 
b) if you're gonna be a bull, you have to be hard headed at the same time
c) even bulls need to keep their eyes open
d) and even bulls can have different opinions 
e) sometimes your bull investments go east , and sometimes they go west 
f) etc


----------



## noirua (8 July 2007)

An interview with an eye witness, Shri Dharam Jit Jigyasu, who was standing next to the murderer, with his grandson, Muni Jaitly, on 30th Dec 1948: http://youtube.snehah.com/mahatma-gandhi/

Mahatma Ghandi "The man": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaKMbhB8qFE


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

two parts - firstly the news item , 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/08/1972776.htm


> Tourist killed after falling into volcano
> Rescue workers have recovered the body of a Chinese tourist who plunged to her death in an active volcano in the Democratic Republic of Congo the previous day.
> 
> The woman fell 140 metres as she attempted to take photos of its molten lava lake, French vulcanoligist Jacques Durieux told AFP by phone from Nyiragongo volcano, which last erupted in 2002.
> ...



then the song
Signs Signs Everywhere a Sign (RID ZONE)


> Signs -
> lyrics as recorded by The Five Man Electrical Band in 1971
> 
> And the sign said "Long-haired freaky people need not apply"
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

Noi, there have been precious few paintings posted - here is one I photographed somewhere (although to be honest I had forgetten where, who painted it, etc ).  i thought it was called "The Trickster " -  I find from the internet - (gee the internet is great !!  ) it is called 
"The Cheat with the Ace of Diamonds", circa 1635-40 by Georges de La TourLa Tour  
http://www.allposters.com/-sp/The-Cheat-with-the-Ace-of-Diamonds-circa-1635-40-Posters_i1350640_.htm 
- Obviously a larrikin lol 
and the maid is dobbing him in I'd say


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

And another (same artist,  Georges de La Tour) - call it  "pregnant lady holding a skull" - in fact I notice two versions on same theme (on website) - also one called "The Flea Catcher" lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=87394&highlight=barefoot#post87394


> Praps it will be on a cold grey morn, When I have to face my last test,
> *Praps it will be as some child is born, And placed on some warm mother's breast*;
> Praps only then as the fog is lifted,
> I'll get to see where my lifeboat has drifted,
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=177802


> Graveyard :- Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio:
> a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy:
> He hath borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at it.
> Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know not how oft. Where be your gibes now? Your gambols? your songs?
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

.... blokes having lunch, NY 1930's. - nothing special   gotta feelin the second one is bs lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

....


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 July 2007)

I tell you ...
surfing in Antarctica has it's dangers


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 July 2007)

I think  (!??!) that this was some hypothetical (time warped?)  "Alexander discovering the world of the classical painters" - probably wrong - and I'll love it if someone proved me wrong by posting the real topic of this one...
But I've only seen it in a jigsaw puzzle lol. 

note that the artist went to the trouble of copying dozens of individual paintings in some imaginary "arts gallery"


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 July 2007)

Further to previous..  
Perhaps Shadow San ( Mr Shadow) was a girl? 

Incidentally, the T- haped bridge was apparently the aiming point for the crew on Enola Gay. - sobering stuff. 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101592&highlight=hiroshima#post101592




> ....SHADOW SAN (Extract)
> 
> ....Mitsufuji San's alarm
> that his doves may come to harm
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

ahh the penny drops - (theory anyway) - the reason the dome probably remained intact (when everything inside was incinerated) was that it was mainly subjected to vertical blast - like the eye of the storm I guess  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshima_Peace_Memorial
Plenty more websites on this - you can read the most horrific stories - a five year old being present when her grandmother returned after searching for her mother - she had a rucksack with "a few bones, and we recognised a  gold tooth like my mother had" . 
Maybe best to concentrate on the lessons and hopes for peace out of it. 

As Tony Harrison says in that poem back there, (extract in previous post, fuller version on poetry thread) - the image of Shadow-San is fading with the years - and so too maybe (?) the memory of what happened that day.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101592&highlight=hiroshima#post101592


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

.....


> Pidgeon / Peace doves brawl and fight.
> Is the world at peace tonight?
> Or are we like the Shadow San
> facing inferno with a fan?


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I think  (!??!) that this was some hypothetical (time warped?)  "Alexander discovering the world of the classical painters" - probably wrong - ... I've only seen it in a jigsaw puzzle lol.
> 
> note that the artist went to the trouble of copying dozens of individual paintings in some imaginary "arts gallery"



here's a copy of that painting I found on ebay.  USD 12.00 for an A4 copy sheesh - 
the jigsaw I saw was about 1.5m x 3m - like half a wall of a room !!- mind you would take a month of Sunday's to do the thing. You'd appreciate the artist's efforts when you finished it 3 years later lol  

William Van Haecht, late 1500's early 1600's, Flemish. 
"The Visit of Alexander the Great to Apelle's Studio" (?)

Also another couple in the same mould. - 

PS gotta feeling I'm talking to myself here lol.  Nobody gives a shinbone about paintings  Gotta admit I've only been really impressed by a couple of paintings (by Georges de La Tour), and I've already posted them


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

........... Plenty of religious paintings of course.   (caravaggio)


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 July 2007)

and of course street paintings - these in chalk ...
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/opticalstreetart.html


> Optical illusion Street Art
> 
> The above images are created in chalk by a street artist names Julian Beever. He achieves amazing 3D looking effects, and has had media exposure in many countries due to his creations


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2007)

.......... well - semicircle is close ! (semi ellipse?)
maybe you need to take a mirror to the subway next time 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=162257&highlight=overflow#post162257


> As they shoulder one another in their rush and nervous haste,
> ...For townsfolk have no time to grow, they have no time to waste.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2007)

As I recall I saw this old bloke playing chess in a kerbside match in Macau - around the time of the Karpov-Korchnoi duels   I think this was equally entertaining 

(Bit like the kerbstone paintings versus the fancy art gallery i guess )



> THE DECISION
> 
> I love these options “A or Zee”
> I love to stretch my mind
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2007)

....  a few extra verses as I see the sunrise out there  - call it bovine inspiration  


> THE DECISION TO LIVE
> 
> I love these options “A or Zee”
> I love to stretch my mind
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 July 2007)

...http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=picasso&search=Search


> Everyone wants to understand art. Why don't we try to understand the song of a bird? Why do we love the night, the flowers, everything around us, without trying to understand them? But in the case of a painting, people think they have to understand. If only they would realize above all that an artist works of necessity, that he himself is only an insignificant part of the world, and that no more importance should be attached to him than to plenty of other things which please us in the world though we can't explain them; people who try to explain pictures are usually barking up the wrong tree."
> -- Picasso





> "Every Child is an artist. The problem is how to remain an artist once he grows up" ... Picasso





> "If that's art, I'm a Hottentot!" ... Harry S Truman





> "Buy old masters.  They fetch a much better price than old mistresses" - Lord Beaverbrook


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2007)

kandinsky


> "All day long I add up columns of figuresand make everything balance. I come home I sit down. I look at a Kandinsky and it's wonderful!. *It doesn't mean a damned thing!*" - Solomon Guggenheim





> "There is no 'must' in art because art is free" - Kandinsky


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2007)

... just realised how many paintings there are on youtube  - not that I like some of these artists that much .  - but if anyone has any favourites, you're sure to find em there. 


> "With an apple I will astonish Paris" - Paul Cezanne
> (well, personally I'm astonished that anyone would be so astonished by an apple )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D25zQsfNPYY



"How much for your painting Paul?"
"ahh - that one will cost you 125 apples"


> "A painter who has the feel of breasts and buttocks is saved" - Auguste Renoir
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=renoir&search=Search





> "Art is either a revolutionist or a plagiarist " - Paul Gauguin
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gauguin&search=Search


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2007)

likewise sculptures, eg "torn notebook" by Claes Oldenburg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiOSOn8wOSY&mode=related&search=


> "I am for an art that is political-erotical-mystical, that does something other than sit on its ass in a museum" - Claes Oldenburg


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

From Iraq: Last Letter Home from Pfc. Jesse Givens

(crikey this is well done )


> US Army Pfc. Jesse Givens died in Iraq in the service of his country on the first of May, 2003, in his 34th year. He wrote this letter to his wife Melissa, his five year-old son Dakota (nicknamed 'Toad') and his unborn child Carson (nicknamed 'Bean'). He asked Melissa not to open the envelope unless he was killed. 'Please, only read it if I don't come home,' he wrote. 'Please put it away and hopefully you will never have to read it.'
> Andrew Garland, baritone
> Lee Hoiby, composer and pianist



http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2006/03/10/private_givens_letter/



> Listening to Lee Hoiby's setting of Jesse Givens' letter, Erick Lichte says he's especially touched by the closing lines:.................     "*Go outside and look at the stars and count them. Don't forget to smile.*"
> 
> "The hopefulness and the love of life that's expressed in his words is immeasurable," he says. "It's almost too much to bear."
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

http://www.daliprintgallery.com/gallery.php?id=2&i=589#
not that I'm heavily into art, but salvador dali sure was prepared to go out on a limb..
workhorse
the persistence of memory

victim of the bullfight
the tear of time ( time cures all ?)

protect her from misfortune's mistakes


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvador_Dalí
The Disintegration of the Persistence of Memory (1954) was DalÃ­'s way of ushering in the new science of physics above psychology (?) 

The Philadelphia Museum of Art used a surreal entrance display including its steps, for the 2005 Salvador Dali exhibition


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

much of a muchness... spanning about 450 years (mid 1500's to Archibald prize 2006)


> Marcus Gheeraerts the Elder (c.1516–bf. 1604) was a Flemish/British engraver, illustrator, and painter most often associated with the English Royal Court of the mid-16th Century, and is more commonly remembered as the illustrator of the 1567 edition of Aesop's Fables.






> The Face of War (also known as The Visage of War; in Spanish La Cara de la Guerra) (1940) is a painting by the Spanish surrealist Salvador Dalí. It was painted during a brief period when the artist lived in California.
> 
> The trauma of war had often served as inspiration for Dalí’s work. He sometimes believed his artistic vision to be premonitions of war. This work was painted between the end of the Spanish Civil War and beginning of the Second World War.
> 
> The painting depicts a disembodied face hovering against a barren desert landscape. The face is withered like that of a corpse and wears an expression of misery. In its mouth and eye sockets are identical faces. In their mouths and eyes are more identical faces in a process implied to be infinite. Swarming around the large face are biting serpents. In the lower right corner is a hand print that Dalí insisted was left by his own hand.






> The Archibald Prize is regarded as the most important portraiture prize, and is the most prominent of all arts prizes, in Australia. It was first awarded in 1921 after a bequest from J F Archibald, the editor of The Bulletin who died in 1919. It is administered by the Trustees of the Art Gallery of New South Wales and awarded for "the best portrait, preferentially of some man or woman distinguished in Art, Letters, Science or Politics, painted by an artist resident in Australasia during the 12 months preceding the date fixed by the Trustees for sending in the pictures." The Archibald Prize is awarded annually and as of 2007, the prize is A$35,000.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

last one on salvador dali (i promise)


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 July 2007)

Surrealism - Good Eats

Surrealism and Rene Magritte


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 July 2007)

to be or not etc 
Hamlet Act 3 Scene 1 Soliloquy (1996)


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 July 2007)

obviously this has nothing to do with Anna Nicole or Magritte, but this lady still qualifies as a pretty good artist in my book  (and clever) - only 30 secs

 A Tribute to Anna Nicole Smith by Rene Magritte



> Anna Nicole is sadly getting a lot of negative press after her death so here is a sweet little vignette by Super Amanda that pays homage to the fact she did not take herself too seriously.
> 
> Super Amanda writes:
> 
> ...




I gotta feeling she's called 'Super Amanda' because of her bra size .


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 July 2007)

River of Freedom by Orson Welles



> A parable that mirrors our own time with the US led Iraq War. A classic animated story brought to life by the masterful voice of Orson Welles.




The Most Profound Moment in Cinema History


> This short segment from Orson Welles' cinematic essay, F for Fake, may be the profoundest moment in cinema history. It is both uniquely moving, as well as stunningly deep philosophically---a truly rare cinematic combination. This clip should be required viewing, not only for every student of cinema, but for everyone who seeks an antidote to the world's increasing descent into cruelty and darkness. Here, Welles achieves the miraculous with amazingly simple means (note the lack of music as an emotional "guide", for example). God created Orson Welles...then broke the mold. Introduced by media psychologist, Dr. James N. Herndon. (www.orsonwelles.tv)


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 July 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_for_Fake


> Cathedral of Chartres
> In perhaps the most celebrated segment of the film, treating the power of art and the nature of authorship, Welles narrates a montage sequence of the medieval French landmark, Chartres Cathedral:
> 
> "Now this has been standing here for centuries. The premier work of man perhaps in the whole western world and it's without a signature. Chartres. A celebration to God’s glory and to the dignity of man. All that’s left, most artists seem to feel these days, is man. Naked, poor, forked radish. There aren’t any celebrations. Ours, the scientists keep telling us, is a universe which is disposable. You know it might be just this one anonymous glory of all things, this rich stone forest, this epic chant, this gaiety, this grand choiring shout of affirmation, which we choose when all our cities are dust; to stand intact, to mark where we have been, to testify to what we had it in us to accomplish. Our works in stone, in paint, in print are spared, some of them for a few decades, or a millennium or two, but everything must fall in war or wear away into the ultimate and universal ash: the triumphs and the frauds, the treasures and the fakes. A fact of life... we're going to die. 'Be of good heart,' cry the dead artists out of the living past. Our songs will all be silenced - but what of it? Go on singing. Maybe a man's name doesn't matter all that much."


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_for_Fake



http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Chartres_Cathedral.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=136880&highlight=umbrella#post136880
this from joke thread :-


nioka said:


> A 90 yr old man went to the doctor for a check up. He was asked how he felt and replied "great I am now married to an 18 yr old and we have just come up with a new son. How is that?"
> The doctor thought for a minute then said " I have a friend who was going hunting and mistakingly picked up his umbrella instead of his gun. When confronted with a huge bear he pointed the umbrella at the bear and it fell down dead. What do you think about that?
> The old man replied " I think someone else must have shot the bear".
> Exactly said the doctor.




good joke nioka lol

lol - as they say at the retirement village.... "can I take my false teeth out - cos then there's more room for your tongue "


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

Orson Welles (a couple of posts back) says the same thing ... and gets the professors top marks for "most profound moment in cinema history"

but I personally found this a stronger hitting message ...  
 planet of the apes - charlton heston - final scene



> oh my god
> i'm back !
> i'm home !
> all the time..
> ...







> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_of_the_Apes Planet of the Apes is a novel by Pierre Boulle, originally published in 1963 in French as La planète des singes. As singe means both "ape" and "monkey," Xan Fielding called his translation Monkey Planet. It is an example of social commentary through dystopia.





> Planet of the Apes (1968) was a groundbreaking science fiction film based on Boulle's novel, and was directed by Franklin J. Schaffner and starring Charlton Heston. It was the vision of producer Arthur P. Jacobs, who commissioned Rod Serling to write the script, but the final version would be written by Michael Wilson. Jacobs enlisted Heston (who enlisted Schaffner) well before any production deal was made, and Heston's star status was instrumental in gaining support for the film. They gained the support of Mort Abrahams after producing a short film demo which showed that the makeups (initially created by Ben Nye, Sr., not to be confused with the design perfected by John Chambers for the actual film) could be convincing enough to not appear funny, as most "monkey suits" up to that time had. In the English-language films, the apes are insulted when called "monkeys," but in the original book, no distinction is made because "singes" is the French word for both "apes" and "monkeys".


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

2001 Space Odyssey

or "2001 minutes of space idiocy" as MAD magazine called it at the time 


> The Space Odyssey series is a science fiction series of novels and films created from 1948 to 1997 primarily by the science-fiction writer Arthur C. Clarke and by the film director Stanley Kubrick. The series consists of two films and four novels. The two films were directed by Kubrick and by Peter Hyams, respectively. ........... Since the stories and settings in the various book and film entries all diverge, Clarke has stated that the continuity of the series represents happenings in a set of parallel universes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

I see John Lennon has taken up sky-writing


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

one for the kiwis out there 
congrats on bledisloe - you lucky bugas lol

gingerbread haka


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

and an add-on for the Tongans  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=86523&highlight=fern#post86523



> And the Kiwi’s black magic it runs in their blood,
> Like the silver fern in the South Island mud,
> -And the black from the depths of their pupilled eyes,
> -And the warpaint pitch, and the warrior cries, -
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

haka vs the sipi-tai
lol 
"protocol" of haka and sipi-tai ,  you wait till the others finish XXX oops - no you don't - you interrupt them lol. 
"they couldn't help themselves"
"crossed half way" lol

I guess this "protocol" was about as close as they got to a "Polynesian Geneva Convention"   My guess is that their protocol would give a shinbone if someone crossed the halfway line lol.  Talk about "giving the demon inside us" a day out in the park lol. 

http://www.rugbyheaven.smh.com.au/articles/2003/10/24/1066974323766.html  25 Oct 2003



> Tonga can only match the Kiwis in the haka
> Webb Ellis Trophy sat smugly like a golden dwarf on its display table before the Test, a short kick from New Zealand's preparations on Suncorp Stadium, and few could deny the All Blacks' claim to it after their marvellous execution of Tonga last night.
> 
> *New Zealand ran riot in their 13-tries-to-one 91-7 win* for their third successive bonus-point victory. But a World Cup record it was not as they won 145-17 against Japan in 1995.
> ...




You wonder if that goes for the haka as well lol.  "lines of amateurs facing lines of pros" (lines of prose?)


> New Zealand's coach John Mitchell said his team was responsible for "some outstanding play in not an easy game. ...........
> *The second half began in light rain and with thunder rumbling overhead*, the All Blacks added another three tries etc  ..........
> 
> Tonga's fate appeared sealed before the kick-off, having already lost to Italy 36-12, a team thumped 70-7 by New Zealand. They had also lost to Wales 27-20.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 July 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=late+lunch+with+les&search=Search
set of 3 ...
message? - humphries is an very multitalented idiot , lol
first Sir Les Petterson....

Late Lunch with Les (Part 1 of 3)
 100 Greatest Stand-Ups



> Barry Humphries, Dame Edna Everage and Sir Les Patterson - Number 82 on Channel 4's 100 Greatest Stand-Ups.
> 
> In Dec 2006 Edna has 50th anniversary
> It's rather daunting to think about that
> ...



funny man lol.
Sir Les & His Pianist


> Kyle Minogue describes the unexpected appearance of Sir Les Patterson's pianist on the stage of the Royal Festival Hall. Taken from Heroes of Comedy: Barry Humphries, Channel 4 on 30/10/1999


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 July 2007)

Dame Edna meets Barry Humphries


> Extract from a recent Aussie TV tribute to Dame Edna for her 50 years on stage


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 July 2007)

message - start the day with a smile lol - might need an excuse to smile today 
(only a minute and a half )
Dame Edna - "Stupid Noise!"


> The fantastic Dame Edna and Martin Sheen


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2007)

This is a pisstake ok?   I find this music absolutely wierd but ....

I found a quote that went as follows:-


> Someone once asked Anton Bruckner , "Master, how when where did you think of the divine motif of your Ninth Symphony?""
> "Well, it was like this", Brucknier replied.  "I walked up the Kohlenberg, and when I got hot and I got hungry, I sat down by a little brook, and unpacked my Swiss cheese. And just as I open the greasy paper, that darn tune pops into my head"
> Anton Bruckner 1825 - 1896



So, lol, I check out youtube and find ... this ?? 
(I personally think he got some mould and/or magic mushrooms mixed up with his Swiss cheese )


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2007)

1492 - Conquest of Paradise
this has a message - 1492 - enough said. 
unfortunately the words are (apparently) nonsensical .....



> I love the 1492: Conquest of Paradise theme by Vangelis and have difficulty in understanding what the lyrics mean.
> I did a search for the lyrics and one of the sites ( www.engelen.demon.nl/1492.htm ) gives the lyrics and mentions that they were in an "invented musical language or wordpainting (pseudo Latin)". Does anyone know what that means ? Do the lyrics have any meaning ?
> 
> In noreni per ipe,
> ...





> This is certainly pseudo-Latin. None of the words appear in any Latin dictionary I have or online, except the following, (which I suspect is pure coincidence): in, per, ne, imaginas, domina.
> Type the words into the dictionary at this site if you want to see for yourself:
> http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/resolveform
> I can deconstruct the gibberish for you: take fa. It could concievably be Latin, but a very brutalized and butchered form. It could be a form of the verb for, "to say", in the imperative mood; for in normal Latin verbs of that conjugation, the imperative is constructed by removing the final two letters of the second principal part: for example, do, dare would become da; so, for, fari could become fa.
> ...



This'll have to do  - Kurt Vonnegut on the subject of 1492 ....


> 1492. As children we were taught to memorize this year with pride and joy as the year people began living full and imaginative lives on the continent of North America. Actually, people had been living full and imaginative lives on the continent of North America for hundreds of years before that. 1492 was simply the year sea pirates began to rob, cheat, and kill them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2007)

maybe this is the same thing - minus the "pseudo latin" 
 Village People- Go West


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

sizes through to hubble deep field photograph
 we are small
The Solar Sizes in Comparison!

 Enigma Goodbye Milky Way


> Beautiful Music by Enigma about our galaxy Milky Way where we live, I thought pictures of Galaxies and Nebulas would fit this song well, enjoy this awesome music!!!
> 
> Enigma - Goodbye Milky Way
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (11 August 2007)

HI 2020, I'm sure this is excellent music. My computer is playing up and won't play sound at all at the moment, tried everything and the speakers remain silent. Do you have any silent videos or mime? All the best - noirua


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

noirua said:


> HI 2020, I'm sure this is excellent music. My computer is playing up and won't play sound at all at the moment, tried everything and the speakers remain silent.




noi, maybe you've gone temporarily deaf mate 

of course there are a few options in  "start\ help\sound \ etc"
starting with "turn the volume up" lol
(not that I'm an expert on malfunctioning computers)

 Roger G - Mime on Skates


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

nature without sound ... 
 A strange cloud of flying birds
message?

(as Allan Sherman used to say ..
"fish gotta swim, bird gotta fly..
.........
but they won't live long if they try , 
pollution pollution, you can get the latest toothpaste
and then wash your mouth with industrial waste. "


----------



## noirua (11 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> noi, maybe you've gone temporarily deaf mate
> 
> of course there are a few options in  "start\ help\sound \ etc"
> starting with "turn the volume up" lol
> ...





Excellent 2020, One problem, I don't know if the speakers are working now or not! They tell me that I should go back to BIOS and click-on F8 etc., too tired to bother at the moment - cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2007)

To Perth Prospector overtaking a Freighter at Wallaroo
 Kimba Train 4: Ungarra - wheat
 Compilation of Australian rail scenes.
message? - some long trains out there - getting busy 
Lol, there's a steam train in there - backed up by a diesel 
(Bit like the typical fight in a country pub - or politics for that matter  -  some bloke who's a lot of hot air being pushed along by his mates (whether business or unions) )


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2007)

Women In Film
 Women in art
You wonder why movies are more popular than art , lol

Here incidentally is (one of ) Brett Whiteley's paintings of his lady  - called alchemy - there are many such .


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2007)

hey folks , you have wysiwyg to thank for this post 
 as just "posted" on channel 9's "60 minutes" 
http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=i85su1w6uz The Boy With The Incredible Brain 

autistic savants (Daniel Tammet) 
this man's a genius in his own way.  
recites "pi" to heaps of decimal places ( goes on for hours - way beyond the computer lol)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/savant
sa·vant       (sā-vänt')  Pronunciation Key  n.   
1. A learned person; a scholar. 
2. An idiot savant. 

au·tism   Pronunciation Key - noun 
1. Psychiatry. a pervasive developmental disorder of children, characterized by impaired communication, excessive rigidity, and emotional detachment. 
2. a tendency to view life in terms of one's own needs and desires.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2007)

What a Piece of Work is Man (Hair) – iEvolveGAIA


> WHAT A PIECE OF WORK IS MAN
> 
> What a piece of work is man
> How noble in reason
> ...





> Hamlet: II, ii
> HAMLET: I will tell you why; so shall my anticipation
> prevent your discovery, and your secrecy to the king
> and queen moult no feather. I have of late--but
> ...





> More recently, in the 20th century, the phrase *'a real piece of work' *has been coined. This means almost exactly the opposite of Shakespeare's meaning, i.e. 'a really bad person, lacking morality and scruples'.



 What a Piece of Work is a Man (After the Acting Class)
message 1 – this bloke should ask for his acting lesson money back 
message 2 - current western man is showing himself to be 'a real piece of work'


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2007)

Talk about moral dilemnas - this one has to be right up there - complete with taunts about whether or not you believe that kids go to Heaven 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie's_Choice_(film)
> trivia :-
> Meryl Streep wished strongly that she be given the leading role in the film. After she obtained a pirated copy of the script, she went to Alan J. Pakula and threw herself on the ground begging to give her the part.[1]
> In preparation for the role, Meryl Streep not only learned a Polish accent--she also learned to speak Polish and German.
> William Styron wrote the novel with Ursula Andress in mind for the part of Sophie.




 "Meryl Streep has to chose which of her children will die. I believe a similar clip was shown at the Academy awards"



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie's_Choice_(film)  Sophie's Choice (by William Styron) - Sophie Zawistowski, - Polish woman -  recounts the night she arrived at Auschwitz with her children, and of how a Nazi officer forced her to choose life for one child, and death for the other.  (or both would die).
> 
> Despite her plea of "Don't make me choose. I can't choose", Sophie's words fall on deaf ears. When a young Nazi is told to take both children away, she releases her daughter, shouting "Take my little girl!". Sophie can only watch as the screaming little girl is carried away to die, her guilt and despair all too clear.




message ? - you need to also see the lighter interview below - otherwise that last one is just too scarey. 

 Meryl Streep - Questionnaire


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

Firstly this introduction to memes by WayneL on God thread (= "concepts capable of passed on") . 


wayneL said:


> Our concept of God is effectively a meme to use the tem originally coined by Dawkins himself, (i.e. "essentiallly ideological and linguistic viruses" as quoted by Imajica) and all our concepts of God have been placed there by someone.
> 
> In our culture we have the judeo/christian meme, where God is some dude sitting on a cloud, tut tutting and putting black crosses against our name when we screw up. To be quite frank, this is where people have difficulty with God concepts and legitimately reject that model.
> 
> ...



Two long youtubes ( 20 mins each ) - only for a rainy day   Two great speakers tough IMO. Nice clear talks free of emotion

 Dan Dennett: Ants, terrorism, and the awesome power of meme


> Here's one of those talks that can change your view of the world forever. Starting with the deceptively simple story of an ant, Dan Dennett unleashes a dazzling sequence of ideas, making a powerful case for the existence of "memes" -- a term coined by Richard Dawkins for mental concepts that are literally alive and capable of spreading from brain to brain. On the way, look out for:
> + a powerful one-sentence secret of happiness
> + a compelling insight into terrorists' motivation
> + a chilling view of Islam
> And just when you think you know where the talk's heading, it dramatically shifts direction and questions some of western culture's fundamental assumptions.




Then there's this seriously optional youtube - Dawkins in a wide ranging discussion on the subject of science - imaginative - but finally gets to the point (after about 18 mins lol)   - but seriously optional ...
 Richard Dawkins on the strangeness of science: TEDTalks



> Mind-expanding talk that probes the limits of human understanding: Why can't we see atoms? Why can't we hear color? How can we understand randomness? Dawkins suggests that the true nature of the universe eludes us because the human mind has evolved mainly to understand other humans -- and to look for human motives even in natural processes. Thus, we create a humanlike God to explain phenomena we can't otherwise comprehend; right or wrong, we're simply wired for it. Dawkins is Oxford's Professor for the Public Understanding of Science, and the author of the landmark 1976 book The Selfish Gene and the 2006 bestseller The God Delusion. (Recorded July 2005 in Oxford, UK)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

The last two links were from www . ted . com
some great talks there (some a bit long winded) 
and interesting songs etc - e.g. 

 South African singer-songwriter Vusi Mahlasela dedicates his song, "Thula Mama," to all women -- with a special mention for his grandmother, who showed spine-tingling bravery in the face of apartheid-era police oppression. His story, voice and music will leave you speechless


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

yet another of those www . ted . com youtubes - great stuff (again 20 minutes though)  - bit like discovery channel

After 12 minutes - becomes "Space Exploration 101"  (suspect he's been smoking something lol)
 Bill Stone: Journey to the center of the Earth ... and beyond.


> Bill Stone, the maverick cave explorer who invented robots and dive equipment that have allowed him to plumb Earth's deepest abysses, explains his efforts to build a robot to explore Jupiter's moon Europa. The plan is to send the machine to bore through miles of ice and swim through a liquid underworld that may harbor alien life. And if that's not enough, he's also planning to mine lunar ice by 2015


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=194378#post194378 never tell a lie


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Faces Of Meth 
 Crystal Meth


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

.......


> I would be eating an icecream and a tooth would fall out .
> Every US family currently pays USD 1500 per year in taxes to combat illegal drug use .
> "Meth sneaks in and spreads like a virus - with Meth there is more stealing , violence, domestic abuse" , Deberah Durkin, Missesota Dept of Health
> etcetc


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Monty Python - Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No.1

message? - who needs drugs when you've got Monty Python lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger

My kids thought this was "great! - you gotta see" etc - lol  - I pass it on without comment 

PS both "daft" and , to his/her credit "deft" as well  


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/daft
> deft      : Quick and skillful; adroit. See Synonyms at dexterous.
> daft      : (english slang) 1. senseless, stupid, or foolish.
> daft      : (scottish slang) 3. merry; playful; frolicsome.



PS my guess is he/she's Scottish.  

Another by the same author:-  (pretty clever for a school project) 
 C is for Catastrophe


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

At LAST, some ads that might make the kids tidy their rooms !!  lol – and ladies take note!! lol
 Tidy UP

 Commercial with vibrator
 Grandma found my vibrator

 "anti blushing pills - do they work? read our exclusive in Womens Health Mag" lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

Slam Poetry 
 What Do Teachers Really Make? Taylor Mali Explains...

High School Teacher & Slam Poet Taylor Mali on "What Teachers Make"

Check out Taylor's website here:
http://www.taylormali.com/

Or add him on MySpace
http://www.myspace.com/taylormali


What is Slam Poetry?

Slam poetry is a form of performance poetry that occurs within a competitive poetry event, called a "slam", at which poets perform their own poems (or, in rare cases, those of others) that are "judged" on a numeric scale by randomly picked members of the audience. 


Taylor Mali is considered to be the most successful poetry slam strategist of all time, having led six of his seven national poetry slam teams to the finals stage and winning the championship itself a record four times before anyone had even tied him at three, Mali was one of the original poets to appear on the HBO original series "Russell Simmons Presents Def Poetry." He was also the "golden-tongued, Armani clad villain" of Paul Devlin's 1997 documentary film "SlamNation," which chronicled the National Poetry Slam Championship of 1996, the year of Mali's first national team championship.


~ SPEECH ~



> What Teachers Make, or
> Objection Overruled, or
> If things don't work out, you can always go to law school
> 
> ...






> You want to know what I make?
> 
> I make kids work harder than they ever thought they could.
> I can make a C+ feel like a Congressional medal of honor
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

here's a great light one lol
man's a comedian - as well as a teacher 
 The Impotence of Proofreading By Taylor Mali
The the impotence of proofreading
By Taylor Mali
www.taylormali.com



> Has this ever happened to you?
> You work very, very horde on a paper for English clash
> And still get a very glow raid (like a D or even a D=)
> and all because you are the liverwurst spoiler in the whale wide word
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

Like_youknow

Lol, reminded me of this poem by Pam Ayres (already posted elsewhere,. but you know what the heck)

  A Slight Howsyourfather

Never mind!   a poem by Pam Ayres


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

An Incredible smart Baby

 incredible!!! baby can do sit up

This one is still my favourite   .... when it comes to "nature versus nurture" , this one is all the evidence you need 

  4 happy babies


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2007)

9 Darts finish Raymond van Barneveld
wow lol . message ?  - well if I did that , it would be like .......... you put some monkeys in a room full of typewriters, sooner or later one will type the complete works of Shakespeare 
 sheesh - here's another one - bludy jagger lol (John Lowe)


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2007)

Here are two youtubes by potholer54  - about stars and creation of the earth  - an aussie (allegedly)  - brilliantly presented , again imo. 
 History of the Universe Made Easy (Part 1)

  History of the Universe Made Easy (Part 2)


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

lol - what can you say ?- anyone done a bradbury lately? 
 Speed Skating 1,000 Meters - Steven Bradbury 2002 Olympics


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2007)

Hundreds strip naked on glacier in global warming protest

mankind and melting glacier ( cause and effect?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2007)

Grow Up, Cool Down
 Melting Himalayan glaciers


> Happy World Enviro Day! Official theme is "melting ice". Recently a Greenpeace expedition went to the Himalayas to document glacial retreat there - something that could affect the water supply of millions.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 September 2007)

A Boy Like Me - Bill Cosby Breaks It Down

 Nia singing Strange Fruit by Billie Holiday at age 4 


 Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit 


> STRANGE FRUIT Lewis allen
> 
> Southern trees bear strange fruit,
> Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Fruit


> "Strange Fruit" is a song most famously performed by Billie Holiday that condemns American racism, particularly the practice of lynching and burning African Americans that was prevalent in the South at the time when it was written.
> ..........
> The "strange fruit" referred to in the song are the bodies of African American men hanged during a lynching. They contrast the pastoral scenes of the South with the ugliness of racist violence. The lyrics were so chilling that Holiday later said "The first time I sang it, I thought it was a mistake. There wasn't even a patter of applause when I finished. Then a lone person began to clap nervously. Then suddenly everyone was clapping and cheering."
> .......
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Hundreds strip naked on glacier in global warming protest
> 
> mankind and melting glacier ( cause and effect?)




I wonder if  the participants................. wore any clothes made from a factory , traveled in an internal combustion driven vehicle , traveled in a turbine driven plane , took photographs/film made with plastics made from hydrocarbons , used paper made from trees chopped down , ate food from restaurant or kept warm with a heater?

p.s....had a hot shower?


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I wonder if  the participants................. wore any clothes made from a factory , traveled in an internal combustion driven vehicle , traveled in a turbine driven plane , took photographs/film made with plastics made from hydrocarbons , used paper made from trees chopped down , ate food from restaurant or kept warm with a heater?
> p.s....had a hot shower?



wys
of course they didn't, lol

PS maybe they drive smaller cars though 
see kennedy RFK2 thread - he suggests (from memory) that USA was heading the right direction with smaller cars back in the late 80s - got fuel (inverse of) "consumption" up(/down whatever) to 25 mpg - I think he said they're getting back around 15 mpg. 

the days of the big 4WD cars are gone yes? - resale value will surely come down - and sharp - won't be able to give em away in 3 years  (IMO, lol)

we need to eliminate dependence on foreign oil
back in the 1979 we went from 18 mpg to 25.5 mpg in 6 yrs 
we reduced oil import from mid east by 87%
if we left those standards intact we wouldn't have had to import a drop - would have avoided 2 gulf wars 
we would be propsperous
wouldn't be tied down in iraq etc

btw rule of thumb ..
fuel consumption should be in litres per 100km ...
17 mpg = 17 lites per 100km
18 mpg = 16 lites per 100km
16 mpg = 18 lites per 100km

Y mpg = Z lites per 100km
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y54vvXJ52gU&mode=related&search=
where Y.Z = 17^2 = 289 approx


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> wys
> of course they didn't, lol
> 
> PS maybe they drive smaller cars though
> ...




Does that not come back to the powers that be.It`s like a perpetual merry-go-round.Only the clown running the machine changes.Id est , voting the candidates in.

p.s. would a green s candidate make it to P.M.?....No `cause the system would grind to a halt.(I don`t vote due to lack of choice)


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Does that not come back to the powers that be.It`s like a perpetual merry-go-round.Only the clown running the machine changes.Id est , voting the candidates in.
> 
> p.s. would a green s candidate make it to P.M.?....No `cause the system would grind to a halt.(I don`t vote due to lack of choice)



there's always the fishing party - "1 fish 1 vote glub glub" 

adios amigo I'm off to bed


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Does that not come back to the powers that be.It`s like a perpetual merry-go-round.Only the clown running the machine changes.Id est , voting the candidates in.
> 
> p.s. would a green s candidate make it to P.M.?....No `cause the system would grind to a halt.(I don`t vote due to lack of choice)



wys,  comment from the peanut gallery ...
in the old days the democrats had balance of power in the senate - (and the greens could equally fill that role in theory - might even happen who nose ?) personally, I think johnny howard would be less unpopular today if that was still the case. 

But my post was about glaciers retreating - and that's not speculation that's FACT!


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

"Sunday Bloody Sunday" by the Wolfe Tones:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtsRhAxrfYI&mode=related&search=


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

A special post, due to interest from the "*tunes*" thread. An Aussie export, much like Terry Wogan is an Irish export:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/newsid_4540000/newsid_4542100/4542126.stm?bw=bb&mp=rm&news=1&ms3=4


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2007)

Amazing Yosemite Rainbow Time Lapse
 Rainbow waterfall time lapse
 Somewhere Over The Rainbow - By Lukas Kamargo

"We do not have the sense of awe and majesty when we look at a rainbow as does a savage - simply because we understand what causes it.  We have lost as much as we gained by delving into the matter"

- Goes for so much of nature I guess


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2007)

Perhaps these sorts of ads would be more effective ??
 Be nice to smoker. Anti-Smoking award winning commercial


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2007)

Rescue children living in poverty from danger and abuse

 A Day in the Life of Kaisong - Experience Poverty in Laos


----------



## moneymajix (30 September 2007)

Nice - meaningful - humourous message in this quote from 



Buddha: 


Let us rise up and be thankful, 
for if we didn't learn a lot today, 
at least we learned a little, 
and if we didn't learn a little, 
at least we didn't get sick, 
and if we got sick, 
at least we didn't die; 
so, let us all be thankful.


----------



## moneymajix (30 September 2007)

20/20

If you are happy, how can you be broke?


PS: How do you post an item from youtube?


cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> 20/20
> 1. If you are happy,
> 2. how can you be broke?
> 3. How do you post an item from youtube?
> cheers



majix
1. broke in the financial sense - like I have to ask the bank manager if I can go to Mcdonalds for instance 
2. happy? 
happiness is the opiate of the masses - or is it 
opium is the happiness of the masses 
maybe masses are the opiate of the happy 
 or - ahh shuddup
(PS trying to be happy takes my mind off "1" )

3. to post a youtube "embedded"...?
This is how I do it - maybe I'm making hard work of it - but it works lol

take this youtube ad for instance...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk6Bi23Q7-E&mode=related&search=

Its an ad about "funny Indian ad on eye teasing" 

Now the web address is made up of 2 parts ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
and
Kk6Bi23Q7-E&mode=related&search=

you dispose of the first part
and keep the seconds part 

the add [youtube..] 
in front
and [/youtube.. ] 
behind.  (delete those full stops of course - added to trick the computer that this is an example, not a real youtube)

[youtube..]
Kk6Bi23Q7-E&mode=related&search=
[/youtube..]

which ( when I take out the "carriage returns" - and the full stops) becomes 
 Award winning , funny Indian ad on eve teasing for AAJ TAK

IMO best to add the title 
good luck.
PS if anyone knows a better way to do this feel free to set both majix and myself straight.

PS Here's a poem about how broke I am (written this morning whilst walking around the streets looking for a lost pen that I was using to scribble down poems whilst taking the dog for a walk) .. lol

It's a sign of my financial times
and the sad slide to "now" from "then" 
for five hours I just memorised rhymes
while I searched for a 10 cent pen - 
It was lost in a suburb (or suburbs)
I searched up and down streets ( and again!!)
and t'find it  -  the joy defies proverbs
and defines me the happiest of men.


----------



## moneymajix (30 September 2007)

Thanks, 20/20

I will give it a try.

Happiness seems to the ultimate experience (whatever else is going on).





Follow your bliss!


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

guess these could have been posted on "tunes" - cept there's also a message IMO  - watching two blind soul singers "communicating" with each other 
 Norman Gunston interviews Ray Charles
 Ray Charles - What'd I Say
 Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles living for the city


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Happiness seems to the ultimate experience (whatever else is going on).  Follow your bliss!



sorry man - but I just love looking up this damned internet - and you got me thinking there 

1. fascinating how "the pursuit of happiness" ended up in the US Declaration of Independence - the declaration ended up much less pure capitalist in its wording than it might have been,  had Jefferson not been involved 
2. It was copied into the 1947 (post war) Constitution of Japan - obviously with Macarthur's  "blessings" and under his supervision. 
3. you wonder what will eventually end up in the Aus Bill of Rights lol. 
4. so disappointing (IMO) that modern USA is so blind to the mess they are making on the humanitarian / happiness stakes. (IMO)
5. you find yourself asking is "pursuit of happiness" (in USA tripartite motto) the same as or even slightly similar to "fraternity" (in French tripartite motto), and you'd have to conclude, "no - nothing in common, one is arguably self centred - the other is a mutual benefit / bonding / comraderie thing" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life,_liberty_and_the_pursuit_of_happiness


> "Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness" is one of the most famous phrases in the United States Declaration of Independence. These three aspects are listed among the "unalienable rights" of man.






> The phrase is based on the writings of John Locke, who expressed a similar concept of "life, liberty, and estate (or property)". While Locke said that "no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty, or possessions", John Locke coined the phrase "life, liberty, and the pursuit of property". The expression "pursuit of happiness" was coined by Dr. Samuel Johnson in his 1759 novel Rasselas.
> 
> Written by Thomas Jefferson, the words in the Declaration were a departure from the orthodoxy of Locke and Smith. *Locke's phrase was a list of property rights a government should guarantee its people; Jefferson's list, on the other hand, covers a much broader spectrum of rights, possibly including the guarantees of the Bill of Rights such as free speech and a fair trial. The change was not explained during Jefferson's life, so beyond this, one can only speculate about its meaning. This tripartite motto is comparable to "libertÃ©, Ã©galitÃ©, fraternitÃ©" (liberty, equality, fraternity) in France *or "peace, order and good government" in Canada.[1]
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

6. you also find yourself asking "did Jefferson get the words right? - now that those words are SUPPOSED to be the guidance for those in power"? -  again you'd have to answer "since those in power in modern USA ignore most of Jefferson's words anyway, what difference would it make ...   ? - like those words are arguably irrelevant yes? (certainly outside the USA they are arguably irrelevant)


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Two different rulings in US law cases...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life,_liberty_and_the_pursuit_of_happiness
the second ruling is a bit of a worry... (assuming he is precluding the option that it involves "the more ephemeral search for emotional fulfillment")

Wouldn't you think that "pursuit of happiness" meant something "higher" and/or more deep and meaningful and/or more philosophically virtuous ... than "pursuit of vocation"  



> The phrase is used in the depression-era case Meyer v. Nebraska, which is seen as the seminal case interpreting the "liberty" interest of the Due Process clause of the 14th amendment as guaranteeing, among other things, a right to the pursuit of happiness, and, consequently, a right to privacy.




Heck - when you read about the first ruling, it's quite interesting -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meyer_v._Nebraska 



> The "liberty" protected by the Due Process clause "[w]ithout doubt...denotes not merely freedom from bodily restraint but also the right of the individual to contract, to engage in any of the common occupations of life, to acquire useful knowledge, to marry, establish a home and bring up children, to worship God according to the dictates of his own conscience, and generally to enjoy those privileges long recognized…as essential to the orderly pursuit of happiness by free men."




here's another I have to look into ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce_v._Society_of_Sisters  (about eliminating catholic schools in Oregon?) 



> However, earlier judicial opinion, in BUTCHERS' UNION CO. v. CRESCENT CITY CO., 111 U.S. 746 (1884), *considered Jefferson's phrase to refer to one's economic vocation of choice rather than the more ephemeral search for emotional fulfillment,* although one may be predicated on the other. Justice Miller wrote:
> 
> Among these inalienable rights, as proclaimed in that great document, is the right of men *to pursue their happiness, by which is meant the right to pursue any lawful business or vocation*, in any manner not inconsistent with the equal rights of others, which may increase their prosperity or develop their faculties, so as to give to them their highest enjoyment


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

This is more about the power on youtube ok?
The incredible effect it is going to have in years to come - 
even Johnny Howard has twigged lol
(except he starts his youtubes with "good morning" lol)

I also (incidentally) think that this bloke makes a valid point  - but it's just an example of the millions of "discussions" going on out there in cyberspace 

 What do I need to throw out?

  Re: What do I need to throw out?

 Re: What do I need to throw out?

  Re: Re: What do I need to throw out?


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

What Defines a Community?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

I







> also (incidentally) think that this bloke makes a valid point  - but it's just an example of the millions of "discussions" going on out there in cyberspace




The first impression i had from the video was how self centered (underneath) the speaker was and the complimentary videos were superficial.Self importance is what i and most have been taught and the people with true compassion for others are rare and rarely seen.

Nice thoughts by that fellow anyway.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

this blokes self centred as well  - but everything's relative m8

here are a couple on Einstien - starting with the wit of George Bernard Shaw 
 George Bernard Shaw & Albert Einstein

 Albert Einstein

 E=mc ²: Einstein explains his famous formula

 Time Travel: Einstein's big idea (Theory of Relativity)

 The Elegant Universe - Einstein's Relativity


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

Blind Painter


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> this blokes self centred as well  - but everything's relative m8
> youtube]V7vpw4AH8QQ&mode=related&search=[/media] Time Travel: Einstein's big idea (Theory of Relativity)




The statement that light would pass Als brother at the speed of light seems to be factual since Als bro. left travelling at half the speed of light. If Als bro. left travelling at the speed of light then the light would not catch him.So travelling faster than the speed of light would result in being at a point/place before one could be seen by an observer.But if you are seen by an observer then you have not travelled faster than light, therefore remaining invisible until the light catches up.


p.s. this is assuming only one source of light.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2007)

So practically if an object could travel faster than light an object would not be `visible` until light caught up.Wrong.

Reaction by the immediate surrounds to the presence of the object would announce it`s arrival.So if the arrival reaction takes place then how is it known to have travelled faster than light.

Indeed there may be things travelling faster than light and we (human) can`t see them, only the reaction to their presence.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> So practically if an object could travel faster than light an object would not be `visible` until light caught up.Wrong.
> 
> Reaction by the immediate surrounds to the presence of the object would announce it`s arrival.So if the arrival reaction takes place then how is it known to have travelled faster than light.
> 
> Indeed there may be things travelling faster than light and we (human) can`t see them, only the reaction to their presence.



mate - in my books, nothing travels faster than light , (because its mass then becomes infinite) -  but some posters have said that a photon (nil mass) has been able to get a fraction over c - in like 138th gear or something.

but if al's (A) headlights are on, and then bertran B sets off,  looking back as he accelerates, the colour of Als headlights (light rays still passing him at speed of light "c" - relative to him that is - ) slowly changes to the red end of spectrum - 

If B turns a U turn and travels towards A
or if he stops and A travels towards him - no difference - 
then A's headlights become a fraction bluer  - but still go past at "c"


I'll have to give some more thought to what would happen if (suppose) people or horses etc could travel faster than speed of light (hypothetical) 

I mean - (just thinking aloud) suppose a horse approaches you up the straight at faster than the speed of light - melbourne cup whatever - 
then the light reaching you "now!" was emitted half way down the straight 

 - and "now(later)" at the turn.  

the longer you watch, the further the horse recedes back up the straight sort of thing
time has gone backwards etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

Salesmanship 



> Worlds Most Dangerous Comic - This guy appeared on "America's Got Talent" and he goes all out just to win!




I still think it's more salesmanship than anything else - 
he gets the audience chanting "we want more !!" lol

PS this one is another type of salesmanship lol - cute or what 
 Connie FINAL of Britains got talent


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

Spare a thought for Chinese pollution  ( no need to see these through of course) 
and US (probably others) prepared to ignore international conventions about dumping in the third (second?) world 
  E-Waste: Dumping on the Poor 电子垃圾污染穷国
 Chinese Pollution Death Tolls
 BBC News - China's Grime Belt Air Pollution Extreme

 Nasty pollution in China
Here's a comment posted on that last youtube...  incidentally he claims to be "a Republican and a Christian" 


> We should not let radical environmentalists create all kinds of regulations in China because "pollution" is overstated and exploited in these videos and blown out of proportion. Waste = success. No waste = no money being made.
> 
> *As a Republicand and a Christian I say we vote to overturn pollution laws in America so we can have a competitive edge again. "global warming" is a myth. GOD is REAL!*



well he might be a Republican 
and he might even be a Christian
But I can't see that he is justified in calling himself a member of a humane race. (or human race for that matter)


----------



## imajica (14 October 2007)

tell me if this doesn't send a shiver down your spine - damn this guy has a good voice!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exyJ2CSfrHo


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

imajica said:


> tell me if this doesn't send a shiver down your spine - damn this guy has a good voice!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exyJ2CSfrHo




ima - not wrong mate - 
Paul Potts, and his songs out on CD or DVD whatever I think I saw.

Here he is winning ( and little Connie beside him ) - one strange lineup of finalists for the award announcement  - the 3 min mark is enough btw. 
 Britains Got Talent FINAL RESULTS SHOW Paul Potts The Winner


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2007)

Rare, extreme tornado video from close range - bright white
 Tornado Passes Over Camera Probe
HUGE MANITOBA TORNADO! June 23, 2007


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

For a laugh :


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2007)

Billy Budd was written in 1886 but set 1797 - roughly around the time when the Aussie convicts, the French Revolution and Mutiny on the Bounty...

This opera is on in Houston next year (just before the fed elections in USA such a contrast, the moral questions of the past, and those of the present 

  Britten's Billy Budd


> Accusations of mutiny and an accidental death leave sailor Billy Budd in danger of hanging for murder. Britten's masterful setting of Herman Melville's towering novel-adapted by E.M. Forester and Eric Crozier-illuminates a journey through "the straits of hell."
> 
> Britten's Billy Budd
> Apr. 25 - May 9, 2008 at Houston Grand Opera
> www.houstongrandopera.org






> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Budd Billy Budd is a novella begun around 1886 by American author Herman Melville, (August 1, 1819 – September 28, 1891) completed but not published before his death. The work has been central to Melville scholarship since it was *discovered in manuscript among Melville's papers in 1924 (33 years after his death)*and published the same year.
> 
> ...  In 1962, Harrison Hayford and Merton M. Sealts, Jr. established what is now considered the correct text; it was published by the University of Chicago Press, and most editions printed since then follow the Hayford/Sealts text. One of the most influential twentieth century versions of the story was the libretto by E. M. Forster and Eric Crozier for the 1951 *opera Billy Budd by Benjamin Britten.*
> 
> ...




"The Lawyer as Protagonist" lol. - or "The Judge as Protagonist"? 
Tale of Two Cities. (?)
Anyway - nothing like a good bit of Melodrama - (beats "Neighbours" maybe? lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> For a laugh :




lol BB - you're right, we're gonna need some light entertainment before the next bludy month is out.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2007)

An appropriate song for an election period. Sung powerfully by Lea Salonga, "Don't Cry For Me Argentina"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7Ns1U0OnE8


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 October 2007)

message? - never sit near the front when the hula girls are picking partners 
 Hula Dancing Grandpa -the original

she was like a ten storey building, mum - (with all the action at the fifth floor ) 
 Tahitian Dancing


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2007)

moral? - never sit near the front when the country dancers are picking etc etc   - ahh what the heck - you only live once !  - yeeaahhh hoo!
 COUNTRY DANCE LEAVING OF LIVERPOOL FLAYOSC SEPTEMBRE 2007
 Leaving of Liverpool


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2007)

and don't sit down the front in Macedonia ... etc 
 Serra Akrites Serres


> greek pontian ancient dance danced from serres akrites dancers




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJDJglBaOg[/media] Ethnic Macedonians from Greece dancing


> This is a video showing ethnic Macedonians from a village arrounf Florina (Lerin) in northern greece. The folk dance is called "ZA RAMO" which in Macedonian means "Sholder to sholder", because people that are dancing are holding each other by their sholder.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2007)

Apparently Macedonia is in the north of Greece, and Sparta in the south - but they nonetheless had some similarities...

Spartans more likely to do a war dance though 
 and thrived on military rather than democracy (a la its rival Athens)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiUG52ZyHQ


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2007)

surfing a little wave



> http://oceania.org.au
> http://iwhales.org
> 
> This is a whale we encountered during our 2001 Research Expedition.
> ...




Teach me how to sing with whales - echo friendly bark,
Teach me twenty thousand tales of inmates of the ark,
Let me learn to know them better, whether whale or Irish Setter,
Make 'Extinct' a silent letter - THEN I'll disembark!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2007)

Secular Quotes


> Themes:
> skepticism is good
> religion is illogical
> religion is dangerous
> ...




If horses could draw they would draw their gods as horses ....... Xenophanes  500BC (v approx)


----------



## noirua (4 November 2007)

Excellent stuff, your last post 2020, everyone should read it - Good Luck


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2007)

noi 
obviously posted by skeptics ... but thought-provoking at least. 
some people put a lot of effort into those youtube posts yes?

PS the more I read of Mark Twain, the more I like him 



> "Man... he thinks he is the Creator's pet ... he even believes the Creator loves him; has a passion for him; sits up nights to admire him; yes and watch over him and keep him out of trouble. He prays to him and thinks He listens. Isn't it a quaint idea." Letters from the Earth
> --Samuel Clemens / Mark Twain (1835-1910)


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

...............

I saw this on the side of the road ....  it had fallen off a ute ..... whether or not there was a tenant in that cage beforehand, at least there wasn't afterwards  

(PS Did I hear that there's a high risk that a spinoff from the equine flue virus or vaccinations might be that a lot of native birds are killed off with a similar virus ?    )


----------



## Dukey (15 November 2007)

Poor Johnny
... Remember the mad you-tuber defending Brittany Spears.... it just gets better...

Check it out here ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

cripes that's hilarious Dukey lol

ripper
There are more there as well I notice 
http://au.youtube.com/results?search_query=Leave+John+Howard+Alone!&search=Search
 Leave John Howard Alone!



> "He's said sorry! - to all aboriginals with high mortgages in marginal electorates for cryssake!!"



- this bloke could get a job with the Chasers lol

obviously based on this one lol (as you say) - whatever drugs she's on, they sure aren't performance enhancing lol

like - she got that white streak through her hair from the inside lol

 CRAZY BRITNEY SPEARS FAN v.2!

 Manic Howard Fan


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

What John F. Kennedy Would Say To George Bush


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/01/2106918.htm


> Daredevil Evel Knievel dies, aged 69
> Anybody can jump a motorcycle," he once told Esquire magazine. "The trouble begins when you try to land it."




Here he is addressing the Irish Carpenter's Convention - confirming he should order 8 beers..


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

Ali G - Christmas Confusion 

message? - lol - great when we can laugh at ourselves


----------



## noirua (2 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ali G - Christmas Confusion
> 
> message? - lol - great when we can laugh at ourselves





Don't laugh too much:  http://www.canongate.net/lists/Death/9PeopleWhoDiedLaughing


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Don't laugh too much:  http://www.canongate.net/lists/Death/9PeopleWhoDiedLaughing





> 9 People Who Died Laughing
> 1. CALCHAS (Greek soothsayer, c. 12th century BC)
> 
> Calchas, the wisest soothsayer of Greece during the Trojan War, advised the construction of the notorious wooden horse. One day he was planting grapevines when a fellow soothsayer wandered by and foretold that Calchas would never drink the wine produced from the grapes.
> ...




I told you we should be discussing this on "powers of the mind" 

haahahahhahahahahhhhaaaahh -uuuuh-aarrggg
aarrg
aa
.


phew, lost my breath there 
PS on a serious but poetic note...
one of Kipling's epitaph's,  "to a son"...
(different train of thought I concede)

"My son was killed while laughing at some jest. I would I knew
What it was, and it might serve me in a time when jests are few."


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> 9 People Who Died Laughing
> 1. CALCHAS (Greek soothsayer, c. 12th century BC)
> ....
> 
> After the grapes ripened, wine was made from them, and Calchas invited the soothsayer to share it with him. As Calchas held a cup of the wine in his hand, the soothsayer *repeated the prophecy*. This incited such a fit of laughter in Calchas that *he choked and died*.




..The next time this "fellow soothsayer" told someone he wouldn't live to drink their own wine - when they had invited him round to share some, he was kicked in the bum so hard that he swallowed his false teeth and choked and died ... etc 

haahahahhahahahahhhhaaaahh -uuuuh-aarrggg
aarrg
aa
. :goodnight

PS as he was trying to spit out his last words , he actually spat out a tooth...
Question ... does that make him a "toothsayer" ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 December 2007)

Doco. on the geo-political consequences with fossil fuel dependencies now and another at 10.00 (queensland time lol)

SBS


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Doco. on the geo-political consequences with fossil fuel dependencies now and another at 10.00 (queensland time lol)
> 
> SBS




Anyone see  it?

The stone age didn`t end because we ran out of stones, What a line.I think we`re too brainy to run out of oil with no alternative but that ain`t gonna happen soon.The ball is in motion.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Anyone see  it?
> 
> The stone age didn`t end because we ran out of stones, What a line.I think we`re too brainy to run out of oil with no alternative but that ain`t gonna happen soon.The ball is in motion.



wys - yep 
 you bet I did 

"and the oil age won't end because we run out of oil - 
 it will end because we find something better .  "

I also liked the quote :- 

"the trouble is that we in America have let outsiders define "green".  It has been named "liberal", "tree-hugging", "unpatriotic", "girly man", and "vaguely French"

I want to RENAME GREEN!! "geopolitical,  geostrategic,  geoeconomic, patriotic.  "   etc     opportunities for invention etc etc


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 December 2007)

Yeah 2020, there is another one on in 10 minutes which should open up a few more secrets.Lock on 2020, and tell what you see.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yeah 2020, there is another one on in 10 minutes which should open up a few more secrets.Lock on 2020, and tell what you see.



 top stuff mate  similar message to the last one - the ethics of the oil companies, the future of the planet if we ignore global warming, the need to think outside the square - get away from fossil fuels etc  - all pretty basic yes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2007)

...........


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

message - plan ahead !!  - eg remember to turn the gas off 

  SEX IN THE KITCHEN


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2007)

Believe it or not .... this image leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

far out !!
fantastic wys


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2007)

wys - a similar one


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 December 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/29/2128607.htm?section=justin



> ........ Three elderly people have also been rescued from an RSL in St Kilda after a poker machine caught fire.
> 
> The fire was quickly extinguished but thick smoke moved into the upper levels of the four-storey building.
> 
> There are no reports of injuries.




"gee these machines are HOT today !!" 

"well officer, I was just burning my bra as a new-years prank, and somehow the poker machine just exploded"

"I know they say these things are the devil's playground, but this is ridiculous!!"
etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 December 2007)

a photo from a few (oops) months back 
Not sure if anything has improved in the third world but where there's life there's hope ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 January 2008)

If ever you doubted that kids are little actors 

  The Evil Eye


----------



## noirua (12 January 2008)

"Oh what a circus" - Eva Peron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B51m_sMEUGg


----------



## weird (18 January 2008)

Great Spanish movie I saw recently on video, highly recommend, Pan's Labyrinth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5d4f1nyLgg


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

weird said:


> Great Spanish movie I saw recently on video, highly recommend
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth,




sheesh - worse that the DT's lol


----------



## weird (18 January 2008)

Much appreciated , 2020hindsight, been a while since posting a youtube address. Cheers mate.

I should add, to the director's credit,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan's_Labyrinth



> Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish: El Laberinto del Fauno, literally The Faun's Labyrinth) is an Academy Award–winning Spanish language fantasy film[2][3] written and directed by Mexican film-maker Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

hedgehog in the fog 

and a russian one  - what is it like in the fog?
10 minutes, but complete , and worth the watch imo (during the ads on the cricket maybe 

for a hedgehog ( which could be russian code for hedgefund?)
and a bear (appropriate I would have thought) 

I'm learning that one each day that the DOW drops yet again. 



> hedgehog in the fog
> classic award winning russian animated short film
> with english subtitles


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Here's an unsolicited email I received - 
what I want to know is HOW did they find me ? 
just when I needed them most?
 I'm saved - I'm saved !!



> Your credit does not matter to us!
> 
> If you have your own business and wish IMMEDIATE money to spend ANY way you like or require Extra money to give your company a boost or need A low interest loan - NO STRINGS ATTACHED, here is our best deal we can offer you THIS NIGHT (hurry, this lot will expire THIS NIGHT):
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

"Weiser!!" 

beware, you'll never look at your dog the same way again.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Here's an unsolicited email I received -
> what I want to know is HOW did they find me ?
> just when I needed them most?
> I'm saved - I'm saved !!



apologise mods - maybe you could delete (or corrupt) that link to that "con" website. back a couple of posts - 
I didn't mean that people should actually go there, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Already posted elsewhere 
but , lol - gee I love this commercial
Perhaps it could be called "guide to parenting" ?
NOT THAT I'm pretending I'm any good at parenting - more a case of my noticing "something" about this Ad 

the "lead by example" - as the foal looks at the photo of the team harnessed up
throw in an achievement of two maybe (optional) 
somehow motivate the kid  (if you know, tell me how lol)
and help - preferably unobserved by the kids  - so they can say "told you I could do it mum/dad" !!  

PS lol - even the way the parents wink at each other.

 My Favorite Commercial


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

PS - only problem is that driveway ( past the doorway) appears to be a downhill grade 
 oops no brakes 

PS reminds me of the time the cubs had a billy cart competition - I made this thing for the boy with bicycle wheels at the back and a golf buggy at the front - went like a rocket - down the hill and across the flat where they had a peg for the longest "coast"

we passed the previous "longest coast" peg - 
 and kept going - over the next ridge and down the next hill - which was much steeper and ended abruptly at a fence - lol.

the boy lost a bit of skin...  cried a bit .... but was soon back asking to have another go lol

(PS After that I used to fit em with brakes )


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

moral ? one good turn deserves another? (maybe)?
 Budweiser Commercial - Horse and Mouse


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Budweiser Donkey 

now look what you've started.. 

 SuperBowl Commercial Zoo


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Cowboy and Horse Act Amsterdam 2007 

domestication ?
according to wiki (etc) - 
dog about 15K years ago
horse about 6K years ago 
http://archaeology.about.com/od/domestications/qt/dogs.htm


> History of Dog Domestication
> The partnership of dog (Canis lupus familiaris) and humans has included assistance with herding and hunting, an early alarm system, and a source of food in addition to the companionship many of us today know and love. But when this partnership happened is at the moment under some controversy.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog



> Based on DNA evidence, the wolf ancestors of modern dogs diverged from other wolves about 100,000 years ago,[2][3] and dogs were domesticated from those wolf ancestors about 15,000 years ago.[4] This date would make dogs the first species to be domesticated by humans.
> 
> Evidence suggests that dogs were first domesticated in East Asia, possibly China,[5] and some of the peoples who entered North America took dogs with them from Asia.[5]
> 
> As humans migrated around the planet a variety of dog forms migrated with them. The agricultural revolution and subsequent urban revolution led to an increase in the dog population and a demand for specialization. These circumstances would provide the opportunity for selective breeding to create specialized working dogs and pets.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestication_of_the_horse


> an increasing amount of evidence supports the hypothesis that horses were domesticated in the Eurasian steppes (evidently centered in Ukraine) at approximately 4000 BC.[1]
> 
> The date of the domestication of the horse depends to some degree upon the definition of "domestication." Some zoologists define "domestication" as human control over breeding, which can be detected in ancient skeletal samples by changes in the size and variability of ancient horse populations. Other researchers look at broader evidence, ............
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

think I've told this story a few times but
...
 speaking of the domestication of dogs (and horses etc)

you know the theory that a person and their pet grow to resemble each other ...?

prissy people have poodles,  stubborn old pommies (with double chins- call em churchillian I guess)  have bulldogs etc

well I knew a bloke once - was a GIANT of a man - a welder no less. 

anyway - his pet? (s)

a team of clydesdales


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

message? - damned if I know lol - if you find one, maybe let me know.  

 A few Good Creative Men 

 Jack Nicholson Great Prank Phone Call 

 Wife Prank Call Backfires


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

message? - don't ever let goats cross with racehorses! - what a bludy useless breed of goat these are lol
 fainting goats fall down

meassage #2 - don't believe everything you see on youtube lol
 River Dance Monkeys (Remix)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

message - some practical jokes are cruel 
- those poor monkeys lol. 
 kissing monkeys(very funny)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

... teamwork ..


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2008)

It`s a very strange world and i thank you, Master Jack.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> It`s a very strange world and i thank you, Master Jack.



... lol - wys, you reminded me of this Far Side I saw recently 
(Gee that Gary Larsen is/was a genius lol
then again genius and madness are but a finger width apart  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ain.html?in_article_id=434938&in_page_id=1774


> They say there's a fine line between genius and madness.
> 
> Painter Van Gogh and author Jack Kerouac were both hailed as geniuses but displayed self-destructive behaviour.
> 
> ...



http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-20070507-000002.html

Then again ... (for the opposite view) 
http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-20070507-000002.html


> Genius and Madness
> Creativity and mood: *The myth that madness heightens creative genius*.
> By: Hara Estroff Marano
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2008)

You know in saying that 2020, the term gifted only means they are better than the rest in their chosen/destined field.There are many more fliippers in society than genii so i`m with Haras story and don`t see see a connection with the genius/madness.



> What's more, *says Csikszentmihalyi, the openness and sensitivity of **creative people can expose them to suffering and pain*. As electrical engineer Jacob Rabinow told him, "Inventors have a low threshold of pain. Things bother them." And yet, few things in life bring more satisfaction and fulfillment than the process of creation.




Maybe the `process` of creativity drives people batty.John Mc Enroe was one of the best tennis players and yet at his peak he would still throw himself on the ground in a tantrum.Maybe he was just .... mad.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

speaking of genius and madness cohabiting the same mind(s)  

 Monty Python, The Fish Slapping Dance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leEsz9ci5XE  Monty python - Black knight (star wars) 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=monty+python&search_type=

McEnroe ? -  a very peculiar dude true


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 February 2008)

Many talk of Monty Python as humour.What i found strange in the few observations is that everyone laughed on cue at something said or done.

The Goodies were along the same line.Pommy humour is `cued` laughter.

p.s. sorry 2020, i missed the message.Was it slapstick?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

yep - I guess it was lol.
a cute bit of obtuse slapstick


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

Anzac Legends - and the band played waltzing matilda:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlYynHmE8b0&feature=related


----------



## Birdster (16 February 2008)

I know Valentines has been and gone, but a funny short film about the phrase " I love you". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_KILnJdHw


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Anzac Legends - and the band played waltzing matilda:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlYynHmE8b0&feature=related




Continuing on the Waltzing Matilda theme "& the band played Waltzing Matilda":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPFjToKuZQM&NR=1


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

Birdster said:


> I know Valentines has been and gone, but a funny short film about the phrase " I love you".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_KILnJdHw



lol - At risk of being accused of analysing a joke ... I notice a comment there - someone criticises it for making fun of the hearing impaired - but I reckon the fact that she wakes up to him ... and then the bit about "you want to vacuum?? " lol. 

I'm guessing that even a hearing impaired person would also laugh (smile at least) at that one  (and the ladies would enjoy the fall off the balcony  )   
9 and a half out of 10 for mine lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> John Mc Enroe was one of the best tennis players and yet at his peak he would still throw himself on the ground in a tantrum. Maybe he was just .... mad.




wys - i've been trying to work this one out in my head.
Think it goes like this..
a) does he deserve adulation - lets talk about it
b) does he deserve to have been let on a tennis court in public after indicating his propensity for outbursts - not with that attitude (imo obviously)
c) was he a brilliant player , perhaps a genius? - see b)


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

Al Jolson, Billed as the worlds greatest entertainer, painted his face black for white audiences.  
Was there however a message in his singing that showed the position of black people in America that was missed at the time.
Listen to the words in many of his songs, DO THEY SEND A MESSAGE?

The Worlds Greatest Entertainer in "Plantation Act":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_99BlU-vnlw&feature=related

"Sonny boy":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZUxVggyyYY&feature=related

A Jolson's story and how a man born in Russia became the Greatest Entertainer:
Part 1  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJiB3ByX-0&feature=related
Part 2  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLX_885FlYI&feature=related
Part 3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e2m7Z7OjmI&feature=related
Part 4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH44f74VCYg&feature=related

"My Mammy":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvyfAh_7ZV0&NR=1

"Rock a bye baby":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_C3xwIVbz0&feature=related


----------



## noirua (7 March 2008)

A message on how to be helpful and yes it is "Thomas the Tank Engine and Friends".

Thomas is stuck in the mud and a tractor helps him out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Iuvu7aNZ8

Thomas and Bertie:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvXqphJzIXA


----------



## noirua (8 March 2008)

There is a message here somewhere and if you want to get away from the investment world for a while.  Are your problems all too much and you wish you were 2-years-old again, Your Wish is Granted:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArI_knazn2s


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 March 2008)

Here is an excellent lecture on the *effects of doubling* in finance, human population etc.etc. by Dr. Albert A. Bartlett.He talks quickly (for me anyway) so you may have to replay some of his numbers to fully comprehend.An 8 part lecture.

2020, have you seen it? Maybe the ferret needs an update on over population (correct not now) and when it will happen.Oil is unsustainable....Inflation is ...... 



Why do i feel like i am a helpless part of something that is inevitable?


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

yep beauty
gotta feeling that rule of 72 is a fraction more accurate that the rule of 70 - but no biggie.  
PS This is a summary of his speech apparently (and only 4m45s) :-
 Excerpt from Dr Albert Bartlett lecture 

The only way to reduce population is to do a Chinese "one child policy" surely.

BUT 
 the social stress !! - imagine
no brothers , sisters, aunts , uncles  - just parents, possibly grandparents -  and (one) child !!

That is so hard to imagine yes !?
and so stressful on society surely. 

This is a beauty too wys. 
http://timeforchange.org/mitigate-global-warming-effects-temperature-simulation

Note that the population stops growing exponentially - according to this graph anyway (?)

Note also the effect on the required reduction in CO2 emission PERCAPITA - as the population increases.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

He seems to be steering to smaller familes and contraception - and EDUCATION (especially of women on this issue - sheesh).
I understand that the population in some parts of Africa is growing at 3% incidentally.  Just where there's the *least* chance of getting it under any sort of control .


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 March 2008)

I visited that site 2020 and think fossil fuels will run out before irrepairable damage is done.Natural laws in motion and the bigger picture sort of thing.Certainly a one or two child family is much more realistic for the population control and these people who say `there is not a problem` will wait till there is a problem and try to address it then.
Bush ensuring oil supplies for the near term cost how much in human life???

Emerging economies etc.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

PS - it's apparenly the rule of oops 69.3 (100 log(2))
but 72 is a neat one having so many factors. 
just like a bank account - 
6% per annum will double your money in 12 years (6x12=72)
7%  in 10 years (7x10)
12% in 6 years etc 

and 
3% per annum in parts of Africa will double their population (ignoring change to the underlying factors) in 23 years


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

Hi 2020 et al, Have you tried "TubeTilla Free !" at: http://www.download.com/TubeTilla-Free/3000-2071_4-10822176.html?tag=new
Only ask as I'm a complete novice on YouTube transferring etc., cheers noi


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

thanks noi - might try it 

Meanwhile, the message here is - "don't get more than one opinion on the current confused economic situation when going into a press conference" 

 John Clarke and on the other hand, Bryan Dawe


----------



## noirua (29 March 2008)

Warning!  This link will take you to the film "FITNA" by Geert Wilders, that was removed from liveleak:  http://www.themoviefitna.com


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

message - gee but acting has improved in the last 20 years
make sure you have at least two drinks ready if you want to watch this 

tell you who they should have shot - that's the script writer lol. 

 The Good The Bad and the Ugly Finale


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

unlike the screen actors - these blokes fail to keep a straight face.  

 Ukulele Orchestra of GB - The Good the Bad the Ugly


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2008)

independent suspension Nissan ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bypzDNDRdYw


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

Adam Spencer interviewed this bloke as he passed through Sydney this week apparently. 
"Dave Heeley says being blind doesn't hold any barriers" etc
- sheesh - what an effort - I dips me lid m8.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2008/04/07/2209833.htm


> Seven marathons in seven days in seven countries
> You have heard of extreme sport and high achievers *what about seven marathons in seven days in seven countries by a man who is blind*. Dave Heeley says being blind doesn't hold any barriers and won't impede his ability to succeed. He believes if there is something you want to do in life you just have to go out and grasp it and make it happen.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2008)

....  process of elimination is a mighty powerful intellectual process ..


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2008)

power of the mind (?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypy-l0v1Flw&feature=related
The Clinton Scandals

At the 5m00s mark - Hillary makes $100,000 in futures market from $1,000 investment in 10 months  - without outside assistance / donations etc - sheesh but she is good 

"a stretch of the imagination" etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 May 2008)

"If you were around in 1919 (just before prohibition started) and came upon the following poster.. " (the rest of the poster is missing )

Say "cheese!  - ok, now with a dash of lemon!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> "If you were around in 1919 (just before prohibition started) and came upon the following poster.. "



I think from memory that the rest of the poster read something like ..

"seriously! - would you change your drinking habits!?" 

mind you, I didn't understand what they were trying to say here... ....


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I think from memory that the rest of the poster read something like ..
> 
> "seriously! - would you change your drinking habits!?"



my cynical m8 added - 
"sure that poster would change my drinking habits!  but it may not be in the direction they intended! "


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 June 2008)

This song has been sung by numerous artists since the 1973 musical.The explanation below says it all really.



> Sondheim
> 
> I get a lot of letters over the years asking what the title means and what the song’s about. I never thought it would be in any way esoteric. I wanted to use theatrical imagery in the song, because she’s an actress. But it’s not supposed to be “circus”. It’s supposed to be . . . it’s supposed to have that circus reference but it’s a theater reference, meaning “if the show isn’t going well, let’s send in the clowns”. In other words, ”let’s do the jokes”. I always want to know, when I’m writing a song, what the end is going to be. So, “Send in the Clowns” didn’t settle in until I got the notion, “Don’t bother, they’re here” which means that “We are the fools”. And that’s the story. I wish I had more to say to you about it. I wrote it in E major.








> The play is "a dark play about people who, at the beginning, are with wrong partners." The song occurs in Act Two and is sung by the character, Desiree. Desiree is herself a theatrical actress, older now, who lived her life flitting from man to man. One of her prior lovers was Fredrik, who long before had been in love with Desiree. When Desiree refused to settle down with him, Fredrik abandoned the quest. He did not know it, but he had a child with Desiree, who is now grown. Fredrik recently married a much younger woman, whom he loves, although she refuses to have sex.
> 
> In Act One, Fredrik meets Desiree again, and they enjoy a passionate and loving night together.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 June 2008)

top song wys 
a) and today the part of Desiree will be played by old Blue Eyes, lol - 
just goes to show that men are just as vulnerable as women to play the part of clowns when it comes to love I guess
b) and that - in a song and/or poem - they'll even admit it lol
c) I think I prefer Judy Collins btw, partly from a past clownish experience of my own making (see d)
d) I once (and only once) was invited backstage after a show - it happened to be this one , i.e. A Little Night Music,  - I was talking to the lady / Desiree who had just poured her heart and soul into her rendition of this song ...
and I foolishly asked her had she heard Frank Sinatra's version of the song .. I must have inadvertently implied that I preferred his version ....
e) as I say, that was the last time I was ever invited backstage !- anywhere! lol

  Sinatra

PS Found this one..  Here's Sondheim teaching how it should be sung btw ... 

 Sondheim teaches Send In The Clowns (Part 1)

(PS (how good is this internet )

singers from Barbara Streisand to Liz Taylor...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=send+in+the+clowns&search_type=&aq=0


----------



## BIG BWACULL (22 June 2008)

WHAT THE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohEYXaXYAj4


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 June 2008)

.......
How it should be (imo) 
(apologies in advance to Whiskers - I guess you either love em or you don't)


----------



## julius (23 June 2008)

hi all,

this is worth a look

i think embedding is disabled so you will have to click...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ALn0GBkM_5c


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 June 2008)

message? - some blokes have more courage than sense ... 
The Hydraulic Handstand!...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2008)

Killer Willard the Boxing Kangaroo

the lady says it's a comedy show - great sense of homour - she's the one getting the right hooks lol 

 Kangaroo Knocks Out Man


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 July 2008)

lol - this bird should be on stage 
I mean - this is absolute nonsense - still she carries it off  (imo ) 

 orgasm blush and america!


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 July 2008)

Christian the Lion - the full story (in HQ)

 Tear Jerker....Especially for animal lovers! "Christian" the Lion

(the missus put me onto this youtube - apparently it was on TV today   (Kerryanne Kennelly show)  

A couple of Aussie blokes living in London in the 60's adopted a small lion - then set it free in Kenya - then went back after almost a year - the reunion is something to behold.   - They went back twice more until 1974 - by which time, "Christian" was a seriously big lion.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 August 2008)

looks like there are 10 parts to the full story, here:-...

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...=&aq=0&oq=Christian,+The+Lion+Who+Thought+He+

...
but here's the summary... 
 Christian the Lion- HUG!


Kids, don't do this at home... 


Maybe the story about the (Christian) slave who took the thorn out of the lion’s paw - and then was confronted with the same lion in the Colosseum isn't so far from the truth


----------



## noirua (8 August 2008)

Here we go with good olde Red Ingle and the Hilly Billy Band "The Natural Seven" sends a message his way. If you're going to make a point make it fun for heavens sake - I give you the Great Red Ingle:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqk3osxS4wQ&NR=1

To follow up Red Ingle and his band sing with the no nonsense star of yester-year, Jo Stafford:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cEXM8kKs-c&ffeature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Maybe the story about the (Christian) slave who took the thorn out of the lion’s paw - and then was confronted with the same lion in the Colosseum isn't so far from the truth




The missus has found these youtubes of the Christian the Lion story - she cries whenever she sees these lol. 

PS People not interested in conservation needn't bother to watch or pretend they are interested 

Christian the Lion - 2008 Aust Interview - 1st half

 Christian the Lion - 2008 Aust Interview 2nd half

Herewith the US interview with John Randall and Ace Bourke, taking advantage of the fact that they met up again in Sydney 35 years later (Christian could well be dead by now - who would know  )

 Christian the Lion owners! John Rendall Anthony 'Ace' Bourke 35 years later! Today Show


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Christian the Lion - 2008 Aust Interview - 1st half





Sorry, but I'll just post this last quote on this one ... 
about the 4m45s mark:-



> When we had the opportunity to take him to George Adamson, George said to us
> "You know, you guys are taking a chance
> I mean, he's (Christian's) 5th generation domesticated
> Not like Elsa who was born in Africa, and knew the smells of Africa
> ...




but after a day or so, George said "Look, he's gonna be fine,  very intelligent etc" - probably the Aussie influence lol  

(PS proof of unconditional undying love  )


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

This one ... crazy fisherman who take the bait out to the sharks ...   
Stockton Beach ( near Newcastle) .  
apparently illegal now..  

"In 10 weeks they landed and released 11 Great Whites - they never caught the same shark twice" 

 Great white Shark Hunters _ Stockton Beach

PS here's another one, ends a bit differently 
(The missus says the only way a shark is gonna get her is if it gets to her through the shower rose   )



We've all taken chances on that score no doubt 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=177811&highlight=solomons#post177811


----------



## noirua (9 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Herewith the US interview with John Randall and Ace Bourke, taking advantage of the fact that they met up again in Sydney 35 years later (Christian could well be dead by now - who would know  )



This blog gives all the information known: http://kutucat.blogspot.com/2008/06/christian-lion-pets-love-is-forever.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2008)

Men in Training


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2008)

The Day God dropped the Paint Box


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2008)

JC and the speedboat


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2008)

Virtual Barber Shop (Audio...use headphones, close ur eyes)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

Tory Party election ad lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTcRxIgPvx0&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmJSrVNKnr0&feature=related
Spike Milligan - The Irish O'lympics


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2008)

The opening of the Special Olympics on in the background..

Anyone remember this ad from the Sydney ones... 

 Special Olympics


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> message? - some blokes have more courage than sense ...
> The Hydraulic Handstand!...




Gotta question here 2020 - whats holding the machine in this picture ???

Forward tractive effort! Clamps on the tower?

Either way, not a bad effort, certainly needed to know which lever to go with.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 September 2008)

You'll see his tracks are hooked into a slot of sorts  - crazy lol


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> You'll see his tracks are hooked into a slot of sorts  - crazy lol




Oh Yeh, on closer inspection I see where you mean, the things people do for entertainment?


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2008)

chuck norris is/was good, but bruce lee was better 

summary - bruce learns from Muhammed Ali - floats like a butterfly, sting like a mad hornet  - Chuck chucks in the towel (dies?)   

 bruce lee x chuck norris


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2008)

...
sorry sweetheart, but it seems you're still a pig according to washington.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 October 2008)

one to give the girls out there a smile ...


----------



## noirua (21 February 2009)

Johnny Cash: What is Truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO5z2xUNUpU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BtmymB7uT4&NR=1


----------



## noirua (21 February 2009)

Johnny Cash: Hurt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmv2E0emhSY&feature=related


----------



## noirua (7 June 2010)

Sends a message in several ways: http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...llegs-Of-Murder/Article/201006115644368?f=rss


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 June 2010)

Third finger or pinky finger glass slide guitar?


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 June 2010)

Bomfunk MCS Kazak interpretation

Nice

 (without instruments or any bass)

The real freestyler Paavo Nurmi Style


----------



## basilio (23 February 2012)

A message for people considering going vegan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2Vux2Gv-3kw


----------



## noirua (18 August 2013)

▶ Johnny Cash -  Hurt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

A song that will always send a message to individuals and countries.


----------



## johenmo (18 August 2013)

"This Is Not a Song, It's an Outburst: Or, the Establishment Blues" - Rodriguez - Cold Fact, 1970


----------



## DocK (18 August 2013)

If you skip past the tweenies screaming, to about the 1 min mark, you may be as surprised as I was....   
Very wise words from what I would have thought an unlikely source.  Just goes to show one shouldn't judge by media...


----------



## MrBurns (24 August 2013)

This could go anywhere but here it is - Vincent.

Vincent taken into the future by Dr Who so he could see his impact on the art world.


[video=vimeo;70502836]http://vimeo.com/70502836[/video]


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2015)

This woman is talking about what she calls "disruptive" technology upon us now. Put simply, businesses need less and less human beings to do the work.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2015)

This bloke is not very funny and stumbles a bit in his presentation but the first serious attempt at storing solar energy with lithium ion battery to power a house is here.


----------



## Tisme (19 May 2015)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Canine Calamity

http://www.abc.net.au/insiders/content/2015/s4237096.htm


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

2020hindsight said:


> Killer Willard the Boxing Kangaroo
> 
> the lady says it's a comedy show - great sense of homour - she's the one getting the right hooks lol
> 
> Kangaroo Knocks Out Man





Being kicked by one is far worse than an uppercut that's for sure.
*Kangaroo attacks on tourists prompt warnings to stop feeding them junk food*
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...rompt-warnings-to-stop-feeding-them-junk-food


----------



## cynic (3 May 2018)

noirua said:


> Being kicked by one is far worse than an uppercut that's for sure.
> *Kangaroo attacks on tourists prompt warnings to stop feeding them junk food*
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...rompt-warnings-to-stop-feeding-them-junk-food




Perhaps the roos were angry because they didn't like the toy that came with the happy meal.


----------



## basilio (5 May 2018)

A perspective on living from a 26 year woman who had just died from bone cancer. Well worth saving and reseeing when the blood rises to the head.


----------



## basilio (17 May 2018)

I thought this was intriguing and uplifting.

"Beecause you are my world"


----------



## noirua (10 May 2020)

*Titled Game Changer, the art is hanging in a Southampton hospital, and will raise funds for NHS charities once lockdown is lifted.*


----------



## noirua (18 April 2021)




----------



## noirua (21 February 2022)




----------

